# Anyone at Hammersmith ?? Part 6



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home Ladies, good luck    

pam xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Loujane and Katie thanks for that article. Hammersmith rightly emphasis the emotional recovery time when we go for our reviews. Katie hope you found a nice Chrimbo tree. We're not having one not enough room as my mum adn little bro are coming to stay and we live in a flat 
Loujane you sound very together. Xmas shopping in Hamleys on a Sat you must be a brave woman !! YOu are so right about learning from your 1st IVF. I had my first one in October and have now accepted there has to be an element of trial and error and luck with the meds and portocol etc. for the first one. Still sorry for you that it didn't work out .Hope your review goes well
Sal if I was you I'd phone the doctors number re: your medication. It's probably better to raise the question now as they may be able to ask your consultant. i'n on Puregon. Didn't respond very well last time but think it was more that the protocol(long) didn't suit me than the meds.Hope so anyway  
Mrs G I'm using your motto now. New Year,New start,new luck. Thanks for that !! 
Happy Sunday to everyone else out there


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Lou I am so sorry hun you must be so sad, make sure you have a great long list of questions for Mr Lavery, He is very good at answering them all. Thinking of you hun.

Katie I am glad you are feeling better, I hope you get a lovely tree, We put ours up yesterday (I love Christmas) well I say we hubby wouldn't actually let me do anything other than put the baubles on.

I hope that everyone is well.

Well the explosion certainly woke us up with a start this morning, We live about 8 miles away and it was so loud. At first we didn't know what it was and I was convinced someone had broken in but hubby went and checked everywhere.
Then Paul's Mum rang from her holiday in Tenerife to check we were ok and told what it was as she had seen it on the news.
We have smoke blowing over our house but because of Paul's cf we have decided not to venture out today.

Hope that everyone who live in the Hertfordshire area are ok.

Ive got my scan on Tuesday and cannot wait, I am so nervous about it, I just want them to find there is baby in there and it isn't just wind haha, all my symptoms seem to have gone, No morning sickness now just a bit tired and some tummy cramps.
I really hope that everything is ok.

Anyway loadsa love to you all, hope you are all safe and sound.

Wendy woo


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Just a quick update from me as I don't get online too much at the moment.  My AF finally arrived on Friday so had my bloods done in Wolfson on Saturday morning.  They'll phone after 2pm tomorrow with result which I'm really nervous about.

I'm also in Herts, about 7 miles from epicentre of blast.  Woke up this am heard a huge rumble, thought it was thunder, though "strange didn't think it was forecast" and went back to sleep!  Whatta day.  Went off to buy xmas tree to Christmas Tree Farm in Chesham this pm and came back with a tree and we smelt of petrol - joy!  Its been really weird here all day, very little light and the frost lay all day as sun couldn't get through to burn it off.  It actually felt like it was about 6am all day it was so cold

Shamrock63


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Shamrock nice to hear from you. My mum also lives in Hemel. Believe it or not I felt the 'thunder' in Ealing which is miles away.
Good luck with test result. We may be cycling together in Jan


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Lou
Here is the consultant's name who runs the miscarriage clinic at Queen Charlotte's
Professor Stephen Franks
Professor of Reproductive Endocrinology
Queen Charlotte’s Hospital

and we were right, it is referal criteria of 3 miscarriages. But Drs are always taking people outside the referal criteria so it is still worth discussing with you consultant.

Hope you are well and rested over the weekend
Helen


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

glad to hear your all ok after 'the blast', some of the pictures of the cloud of smoke on the news were really weird... 
Got my tree up too, it's alittle on the large size but looks WICKED!!!! (i am another Christmas lover)... have just finished doing t-shirts for all my family to wear on Christmas day of Gary, madam fifi (the cat) and myself they are ace, got this fab paper for my printer that does transfers... If we can't be there in person we will be on everyones chests    

much love to you all
tata
Sal
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a quick one. Wendy good luck with the scan. How exciting !!


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Thank you for the good luck messages, I am really nervous about it now and I have had a bit of spotting today so I am petrified that they wont find anything there tommorrow.

I will let you know how I get on, my appointment isn't until late afternoon.

Hope your all well.

Loadsa love and hugs 
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Wendy

Best of luck with your scan, thinking of you.
Sal i know what you mean about big trees, every year I claim not be getting 1 as big as the year before but it never works out that way. I just love real Xmas trees but wish my lounge was a little bigger so i could accomodate it.
Nats


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nats-time to move house !!!!


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Wendy
just thinking of you and how your scan went?
Sal
x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Wendy,
hope everything went OK with the scan...thinking about you.
Love
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

Well I had my scan today at 6wks pregnant and it wasn't great, There is definitely a sac there but he couldn't see a fetal Pole or heart beat  , I have to go back next Wednesday when I will be 7wks and 1 day for another scan, He said that he would hope by then that we be able to see a heartbeat he also said that the sac was a bit smaller than he would have hoped for.
He gave us a 75% chance of it continuing into a viable pregnancy, so as you can imagine I am feeling a little lost and down.

I have looked it up on the search facility on ff and have found that a lot of women have experienced a similar thing only to go back at 7wks  to see a strong healthy heartbeat so I am clinging to that and hoping and praying that it will be ok.

Sorry for my moan I hope that everyone else is well and ready for Christmas.

Lots of love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thinking about you Wendy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

HI Wendy we must have posted at the same time. Sorry your scan was not as positive as hoped. I will keep everything crossed that next week you will see a nice strong heartbeat. We're all here for you.Keep strong


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Wendy, hang on in there. We are all thinking of you
Helen


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Awhhh Wendy, thinking of you and sending you lots of       Think of it as the first of many challenges your new babba is setting for you  

praying for a Christmas wish for you xx



Cheery xx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Wendy,
sending you lots of love and am keeping everything crossed for you that the scan next week shows a strong heartbeat.
Anytime you need support over the next few days just log-on as I'm sure one of us will be around.
Just remember you've already beaten odds of less than 30% by getting a bfp in the first place so you hang on to that massive 75%.
Thinking about you hun.
Love
Jayne xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Wendy 
Sorry I havent been on line since last week so only just got your news. 
Sending you lots of love and positive vibes, hang on in there 
 
  
Thinking of you and DH
love 
Sarah 
x


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been on much lately, but just wanted to send Wendy all my best wishes and positive vibes, and I'm praying for a positive outcome for you next week.

Hang on in there.
Nicolaxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie sorry you've been talking to yourself !! 
I think everyone is out Xmas shopping. My bro is back from 6 months in America so waitin for him to pop in shortly .
HOw is everyone else ?
Wendy hope you're hanging in there. Not long to go now for next scan . Hope for a big heartbeat 
Sal P how do Belgians celebrate Xmas ? Sure it's not turkey
Nicola how are you doing with your BMI. Hope you're succeeding must be incredibly difficult at this time of year
HI to Sarah and Jayne wish we could have had another meet up yesterday .
Hello to everyone else


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Wendy

I want to say how much myself and i'm sure all of us are thinking of you, I know we can't make anything better but we are all here for you, try and keep positive lovey... much much love.


Sal
xxxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your messages of support, It really means a lot to me, I really don't know what I would do without you all.
We are tyring our hardest to keep positive, We are hoping that we are just a bit behind where they think we should be and that our bubs implanted late in the 2nd week of the 2ww, So when we went for our scan we were 5 wks and not the 6 they think we are. 
Well fingers crossed anyway, I have been having symptoms on and off but nothing really major, But on a positive I am not having any bleeding so that can only be good right?!!

We cannot wait until Wednesday now and we are just praying that our bubs has heard us asking for them to stay with us and grow big and Strong and healthy, We are praying for a heartbeat.

It is all I am asking Father Christmas for this year.

Any way enough of me going on and on.
I really hope that you are all well and are ready for Christmas.
Loadsa love and hugs
A very nervous
Wendy
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy nice to hear form you. You poor thing having to endure another 'wait'. Let's hope as you say the first scan was a little early and Wednesday will show up a nice thumping heartbeat.  
We're all routing for you  and here if you need us.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.

Im feeling a bit irritable, which in itself is annoying as I want to be full of Christmas cheer! I'm waiting for AF to arrive after our abandoned cycle so we can get to day 21 and start again, but of course there is no sign. Why am I not suprised, we seem to be failing at every hurdle so far!    Im really wishing we hadnt gone for it in November and hung on until Jan, but we were so keen to get going. And now the curse of the  , when I want her to appear she doesnt. Sorry for moaning and boring you all, I'm just so   . Please don't tell me you had to wait 60 days etc as some other girls have done on other threads, I may lose it !  

Anyway, grumbling over, I had a very nice weekend with my family in Scotland, swaped pressies etc and plays hide and seek with my niece and nephew for hours and hours!

Wendy, very best of luck this week. Keep positive, we are all thinking of you.

Lots of Christmas cheer to you all!
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi  Helen don't worry the witch will arrrive . Mine was just 2 days late after the treatment. I too am getting a bit anxious about my Jan treatment. We can be psychotic together !!   
Sounds like you had an early Xmas in Scotland sounds great. As usual I'm still buying pressies and plannin menus, I've almost been last minute . Can't imagine being totally organised. My holidays are always last minute too  
How is everyone else doing today ? 
Wendy hope you're OK
Nedney first Xmas in new house ,how exciting. We're hoping to move next year just waiting until after tx to get things moving.


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi my name is Reena and I am also attending Hammersmith hospital. I have been reading the messages board for the last couple of weeks and I think it is fantastic as sometimes the fertility path is very lonely and it helps to know there are other people going through the same thing as you. 

I was expecting to be on my two week now but unfortunately, I didnt respond to Puregon as well as the doctors wanted so a week ago i was advised to cancel this cycle. I was absolutely devastated. I dont know if anyone else has been in this position before and what they have done. But reading the message board, I have decided to try the Solgar Whey Protein and acupuncture before trying again. Does anyone know how long you should wait before restarting treatment. I feel as if i should give my ovaries a little rest but Hammersmith seemed to indicate that i can try straightaway next month.

This is my second IVF, my first resulted in a weak positive pregnancy test which turned negative after a week over a year and a half ago. After this set back, i feel even more nervous about the next attempt.

Well have the day off today so will be rushing to do some xmas shopping this afternoon, hopefully will not be too manic!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Reena
Welcome   
I had a similar problem to you on my first cycle in Nov this year, but canceled it earlier than you as I wasn't responding to Buserelin. The Dr said I could start again on day 21 as soon as my next AF arrived. Im pretty keen to get going as soon as pos as don't feel I got a good run at the first cycle. Even if the Dr says you can go ahead I think its a good idea to listen to your bod and if you feel you need a break then thats probably a good idea, I reckon anyway.
But is is so disapointing isn't it. I spent a couple of weeks beating myself up about failing at the first hurdle. But what can you do? Just chin up and get on with the next cycle.  
Happy shopping!  
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Reena welcome to FF. You've come to the right place.Sorry this time it didn't work out for you. I was  at home expecting to be on my 2ww but didn't make it too. In my case I  didn't have a great response to the Puregon but enough to go to EC. Unfortunately didn't make it to ET and like you was devastated . It takes time to recover especially on the emotional side but you'll know when you're ready again. I had to wait 3 months but I'm glad I did because my body needed it. My next one will be in Jan. I'm feeling nervous about it ,I think everyone does !!
Hope your Xmas shopping was successful


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ladies!
Seems ages since I've read your posts - I just needed to get through the last week of school before I could start to collect my thoughts and think things through again.  Am still feeling low and can cry even if someone smiles at me so trying to be extra strong.  Have got review appt with Mr Lavery tomorrow so not quite sure what to expect - thanks Helen for the information, it will help me feel pre-armed (is that a word??)

Wendy - sending you lots of love and hugs xx

Welcome to Reena - you will find lots of kind words and support on here.

Hope everyone's Xmas plans are going well.  Last minute shopping today in Reading was a bit of a nightmare.  I've been living like a hermit recently and staying indoors and resting etc, so it's been a while since I spent any cash.  In two shops today they had to ring for authorisation (for less than £30)and when I spoke to the bank each time they said they were worried my card had been stolen as I hadn't spent anything for a while and there had been 'lots of activity' on my card this morning!!! Luckily, the growing queue behind me was quite patient.

Take care,  Lou xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

You're welcome. Good luck tomorrow Lou, let us know how you get on. 
Helen


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

Just logged on and would like to say thank you for your responses and welcomes. I only wish when I had done my first IVF a year and a half ago, i had known about this website. it is so reassuring to be able to speak to other women going through various types of treatment and share your concerns with them. 

I too am nervous for January, am trying to keep occupied with work and last minute christmas shopping but it really helps to know when i feel nervous or down, i can now log on and have a chat!

Helen, it is sooo frustrating as i too feel i was so worried about coping with the ET and 2WW that I didn't think about this initial stage and now i will be nervous for next time to see how my body responds. 

Good luck Wendy, i am sure your little one has been listening to you.

Better go and get my work clothes ready!

Reena


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Loujane hope all goes well with the review  
Reena sorry you have to go back to work today 
Katie nice to hear from you. Glad you are coping at what must be an incredibly difficult time for you. hang on in 
there 2006 will be the year for a lot of us on this thread      
Everyone welcome for Jan 7th-location is in the Leicester Square area as it is central. Time -lunch to mid afternoon TBA. Anyone got any ideas on time ?
Sophia are you still out there ?Would be great if you could make it


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Reena, welcome to the Hammersmith thread - you'll get loads of support and information here.  Relax and enjoy Xmas so you are really up for the next cycle - New Year, New Luck.

Lou, hope the review session went well today and you got your questions answered.

Wendy, thinking about you hun and hope all goes well tomorrow.    

Katie, should be able to make the 7th and love dim sum.  Good to hear you are looking forward to Xmas - it must be a hard time of year for you.

Helen, hope the old witch has arrived - wearing my most expensive cream underwear usually triggers it for me!!

Zora and Sarah, hope you two ladies are keeping well.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all enjoying the run up to Xmas and for those that are getting ready for cycles in January I'll raise a glass or two for you over the next couple of weeks.

Love and hugs
Jayne xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Wendy, just wanted to send you lots of love and luck for tomorrow.  Hope the scan shows your little beanie's heart beating nice and strong!  Will be thinking of you   

Zeena, welcome to the Hammersmith thread   sorry that your cycle was postponed - i know how hard the waiting is - i had long delays with 2 of my cycles.  Make the most of it and enjoy xmas.  as others have said think positive, fresh start in Jan with lots of new luck!  

Helen, hope AF is on its way soon.

Lou Jane, hope your review appointment went well today and that you got answers to your questions.  I know how you feel being tearful, Im still like that now 5 weeks after my BFN.  Hope that the Xmas plannign has proveda bit of a distraction 

Katie, glad to hear you are feeling positive about xmas, particularly as it sounds like a difficult time of year for you.  Hope your Xmas lunch was relaxing and fun today! Thanks for the reminder about the 7th - probably wont be able to make it im afraid but keep me posted in case things change

Zora, hows the preparations going?  got things under control!  Enjoy Xmas and think positive for your treatment in the new year 
Jayne, how are you? well, i hope.  Would be good to do another mini meet with you both and anyone else on a friday in the new year.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing well.  

Ive been struggling a bit recently.  Work keeping me distracted to some extent but hormones going a bit crazy after treatment and endo pains very bad at the moment.  Just need to hold on to that New Year, New Start, new Luck motto! 


Take care 
Sarah 
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy good luck for tomorrow  
Sarah and Jayne nice to hear from you. Sarah sorry you've been feeling  a bit up and down. I've had some wobbly  days recently. Trying to prepare for tx and stay positive but easier said than done
Definitely going with-NEW YEAR ,NEW START ,NEW LUCK
Katie hope lunch went well. 
Jayne looking forward to seeing you on the 7th
Sarah we'll also have some mini-meets.
HI to everyone else


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning Girlie's,

Well I am back form the hospital and I am over the moon to tell you that we saw a lovely strong heartbeat and the bubs has grown and caught up in size.
I am just so relieved and happy, It has made our Christmas it really has.
We have been discharged now to our local hospital and we just can't believe it.

Thank you all so much for your positive thoughts and your support it really means so much to me, I don't know how I would have coped without you all.

I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a healthy LUCKY 2006     
May all your dreams come true.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy
xXx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you so much Katie


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What fantastic news Wendy, arent you clever!! 
You can relax and have a very happy christmas now. 
Best wishes to you both
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy you've made my Xmas too So pleased for you.Have great Xmas with DH


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Wendy,
fantastic news...will celebrate with a glass of wine for you tonight   

Look after yourself and the beanie over Xmas and you and DH have a lovely time.

Lots of love
Jayne xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Wendy 
that is wonderful news!!! 
    
certainly cause for celebration! 
Hope the 3 of you have a lovely relaxing Christmas!
Sarah 
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

ohhhhh Wendy I was so glad to read your post.... WICKED NEWS   .... have a super, super Christmas try and come down from the ceiling to at least open your prezzies.....me and DH were talking yesterday about you and were hoping so much that you had good news.....  much love to you and your hubby. 

I wrote a big post on Tuesday but it got lost in cyberspace and all i ended up with was a happy face ... nightmare.... AF should arrive on the 30th of December so will start down ****** straight away as I have to go for my blood test in Belgium on day 2 or 3 depending on if they are open, then they have to fax and ring hammersmith before 1pm Belgium time, think that day will be very stressful as I have no control over things but have decided to stay at the hospital till its all done just in case they have problems with the 'option 4, option 5 to talk to a doctor' thing... so should be over sometime in the first/second week of Jan for my scan.

Zora.... it's weird i keep thinking oh it's next year till i start my tx, then realise that it is 10 days away!!!!!!!  

I do hope to meet up with some of you in January, will need to find an internet cafe as we don't have a laptop (i know)

Sarah... hope the break over Christmas and the start of the new year bring some comfort to you... x

Hi also to Reena xxx

Merry Christmas and a very lucky, happy and calm start to 2006 to all...


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Well Ive finished work now - yippee! and have a few hectic days ahead to finish off presents etc.. 

Just wanted to wish you all a very happy christmas and all the very very best of luck for 2006! 

Special good wishes to all our january cycle buddies - havea  relaxing break



take care 
Sarah 
x


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, trying (unsuccessfully!)to forget about it all for a while, but just wanted to say to Wendy,    I am totally delighted for you and your DH, you must be on  . Here's wishing you a happy and healthy 7 months until you are finally a mummy. Lets hope you are the first of many of us ladies on here.

And to everyone one else, have a fab christmas  , and a very happy new year.

Take care everyone.
Love Nicolaxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish you all Merry Christmas  

What a fab Christmas you are goign to have Wendy.

Hopefully AF will decide to make an appearance and I will be cycling in the New Year with some of the HH girls.

Festive best wishes to everyone 
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas Girl's  

I hope you all have a wonderful day.

And heres to a healthy, Happy, Lucky new year to you all.
May we have loads of BFP's next year.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy
xXx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very lucky New Year with loads of BFPs to celebrate.

Off up north tonight and won't be back until next weekend so won't be able to catch up till then.

Love
Jayne xx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

A big Christmas HELLO to everyone!!  

Just a quickie as came on just to see how Wendy was - am totally over the moon for you both and hope you have a very extra special Christmas!!

Will try and make the 7th - the in-laws are flying back to Italy that day so will need to check their flight details first - hopefully they are on an early flight!

Had a lovely review appt with Mr Lavery.  Basically he said I had a fair response to the Puregon considering was on a high dose for my age.  The main worry was that only one fertilised - this normally could be down to one of 4 things - 1 statistical chance, 2 - poor eggs, 3 - poor sperm or 4 - technical, eg, problems in the lab.  He said that the sperm and the six eggs I did have were all fine and that if there had been a technical prob then everyone that day would have had a poor fertilization rate.  He said he thought it was prob just statistical chance and that he saw no reason no to do another cycle.  Next time will be on 300 puregon.  He also said that there is nothing to be done about FSH but acupuncture etc does no harm if it makes you feel better.  He said that there was not a lot they could do about the implantation side of things.  We are hoping to start agin in April.

Also had good news - when I spoke to GP back in Sept she had I had no hope for a free cycle on NHS as we were paying privately for one but she would write a letter anyway.  Had a response this morning and Wycombe have agreed to fund us one cycle and am particularly happy that they will fiund us at Hammersmith, when normally they send their patients to Oxford.

I hope everyone is ok.  I notice that a few of us are feeling emotional at the mo.  Christmas always brings out the worst in me and I am sure it's the same for others too.  I am sending everyone lots of happiness and positive vibes for 2006 and hoping our dreams come true.

Love, Lou xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hey all, just thought I'd pop by and wish you a very merry xmas! Let's hope that 2006 brings lots more Hammersmith Babbas for us all  

Much love,

Cheery x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

How was Christmas... ok? 

Katie: oh what a few days you've had, keep the 'bubble and squeak' going (i love leftovers)... lets hope 2006 brings us all some well deserved happiness  

AF arrived yeaterday so off to Leuven tomorrow for my bloods, spoke to Hammersmith to confirm fax no/phone no etc and she said not to worry too much about results as mine have always been on the level, she said that when i ring on the 3rd for my appointment dates if any probs they will just tell me to stop injecting... ..........................and so it begins!

My Cousin and his family are coming out today (hope they get through the snow) and are here till the 2nd so thats gonna be ACE. 

Happy, Happy New year to you all, bring it on 2006  

Love Sal
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Merry christmas everyone. It sounds like you have had a pretty hectic christmas Katie, I hope you get time to relax on the run up to new year. 

At last AF arrived on the 28th so Im d/regging on 17 Jan. Interestingly it came almost 28 days after I had stopped Buserelin when I wasnt responding and we were runing out of time due to the hols. I was getting my knickers in a twist about it not arriving but was counting it from my last AF in mid Nov. Anyway, I will make a mental note for/if there is a next time. Im pleased we are moving on and can get going again after our false start. 

Im back from a mini break in ludlow.. i took DH there for the night in a 2 star michelin restaurant for his christmas pressie. He loves that kind of thing and we gorged on a 7 course meal! lovely  

Hope you are all well and warm! -6 when we were driving home this morning!!
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi everyone hope you all survived Xmas. How are my Jan cycle buddies doing ? I've had a couple of nervous panics for no nown good reason. Mrs- G glad your AF arrived and you are back on course now. I'm sure this go will be smoother for you. Ludlow sounds lovely not to mention the 7 course meal. Yum 
Katie hope today went well . Sorry that PGS is delayed. Are you considering an FET sometime soon ?
Feel bad but I now can't make Jan 7th. Would Jan 8th be an option ? Don't worry if not. 
Wendy and Cheery how are you getting on ? Lets hope by this time next yeara  few  more Hammersmith girls will have an extra addition to the family  
Lets hope that 2006 will be a fertile year !!


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!!

I think I can make the 7th (or 8th) in central London.  How do I find out where and when?

Love Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

I definitely can make the 8th. Hope that is OK with everyone.

HAPPY NEW YEAR    

Hope 2006 is a good one for all of us


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Happy, Happy 2006 everyone.... lets kick some IVF ass!!


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Just to say thanks to all of you for helping me out with queries and rants about Hammersmith over the last few weeks.  We have decided to go to UCH for private treatment until our NHS turn at Hammersmith comes up (they said no earlier than July).  I really appreciate all your advice and wish you all the success for 2006, I hope it is your lucky year.  May be back on this thread later in the year!
Wadadlis
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie welcome back. Sounds like you had a well deserved break after wokring so hard at the end of the year. Good luck with tomorrow. My AF was 31 days last month. 
Wadadlis nice to hear form you. Glad things are moving for you. Best of luck with your next move. JOin us if you are free on Sun
Katie and Loujane and Jane ? lookng  forward to seeing you on Sunday. Anyone else ?


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I hope you are all well and have all had a lovely Christmas & New Year.

Sorry I haven't been on much lately but I have been making the most of having my hubby at home, He went back to work today boohoo and I am back to earth with a bump.

We met our midwife last week which was very exciting and she seems very happy with us so far, We are a bit disappointed as we have been told that we are not entitled to a 12 week scan and will have to wait till 20 weeks, Well we just can't wait that long we need to know that everyting is ok so we are going to go private (again), I can't believe they expect people to wait to 20 weeks.

AnyWay enough about me.
I am thinking of you all starting this month and I am very excited for you all, I have everything crossed for you all.
2006 is going to be your year girls.   

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie tomorrow will be here soon !! I have New Yorker tendencis too so I know what you mean  
Wendy nice to hear from you.20 weeks don't think I could last that long . Don't blame you for going earlier.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie any news ?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Good luck Katie. Well done for getting into 'training'. I'm sure onece you see Mr Rai your plan will come together nicely  
HI to everyone else


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Katie, glad your up and running again, well done on the fruit and veg, i'm abit lazy and keep having 2 'Vie' drinks aday !!!!

Zora... let me know where your up to and any of your dates at the clinic so we might join each other for a plastic cup of hot chocolatein the waiting room

Hi Wendy, glad your feeling ok, it's nice to know your still out there  

Have my appointment on Thursday 12th of jan for query scan, so have just booked up our accomodation (the lady in reservations didn't believe i wanted the apartment for 3 weeks!!!)
Hope you have a nice meeting over the weekend, hopefully see some of you soon.

Lots of Love Sal


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello ladies, Happy New Year to you all, sorry havent been in touch recently. Christmas and New Year seemed to go past so quickly and before I knew it I was back at work yesterday but it was good to chill for a few days. 

I had my day 2 FSH blood test today, thought my AF was not going to appear! Was given the go-ahead this afternoon. I am trying to take it one day at a time this time. 

I would love to try and make sunday 8th but my parents may be visiting so is it ok if i play it by ear? 

wishing you all a very happy 2006, i am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of us!

love reena


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Reena play it by ear for Sunday Well done on gettin gthe go ahead to start.Are you on the long or short protocol ?


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Just me again.... a little question,  including all my vitamins, folic acid etc I also take Acidophilus to keep my tummy all happy.... does anyone know if thats ok while having my tx?
think i might check it out with the hospital..... or am i just being OTT ?

sal
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Sal  I agree with Katie best to be sure about everything. If you're ot at all sure about anything acll the clinic. They are very good and don't seem to mind answering questions.


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

cheers ladies

Katie, yes am over for 3 weeks from the 12th x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Happy New Year to you all - sounds like everyone had a good break over Xmas.  Decided to stay an extra couple of days up with my folks as Dad wasn't too well and Mum needed ferrying around to do essential shopping (January sales to all other people ).  

Started my 1 month de-tox programme this week - it's fairly easy you just cut out all the nice things in life like chocolate, bread, dairy, caffeine, booze!  I try to do it every year to recover from the excesses of the last few weeks - helps to shed a few surplus pounds too.

Sarah, how you going - have you heard anything more about your op?

Zora, which day are you expecting to start the stabbing again?

Katie, sorry to hear about the delay in the pgs programme but just go for it - it sounds like you get fab embryos anyway.  Fingers are crossed that they will give you a start date soon.

Wendy, glad to hear you and the beanie are OK - can't believe they won't give you a 12 week scan - thought that was bog-standard procedure .

Sally, glad you are off & running and hopefully we can all meet up for a de-caff coffee when you are over. Where abouts are you staying?

Shamrock, how's the down regging going - not sending you too mad I hope?

Cheery, hope you are well - you must be starting to have a fairly impressive bump by now!

Clairol, think you are in for your op this week - hope it all goes well.

Reena, hope the FSH test results were good and you can start again soon.

Helen, good news on the AF arriving - not long for you now.

Hi to all the other ladies - hope you are all feeling well.

Will have to play dim sum by ear too as I have my father in law and his wife arriving on Saturday night as they are flying out of Heathrow on Sunday - not quite sure what time their flight is as DH not good at facts - hopefully it will be early and I can make lunch.

Must go now as have a job to find!

Love and hugs
Jayne xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Good evening all, 

Hope you are all well and have had a good thursday. Am feeling anxious about starting treatment again, am due to start busserlin in just under 3 weeks. Thinking about acupuncture as a way of relaxing. Not sure if there is anything i should be eating or doing in the next few weeks. 

A friend is due to start her IVF treatment at ARGC and i keep wondering whether i should be going there as she believes they offer better treatment and have better success rates but my husband is not keen on the amount of drugs i would have to take and their after effect. It's so frustrating as there are so many choices and information. 

Sorry to go on...it's such a great help to be able to chat to other women in similar situations, it helps me cope.

well will check the site over the weekend to see if sunday is still on else if i cant make it would love to meet up for coffee/hot drink. I live in Acton, so not too far from hospital which i know is a godsend.

cheers for now

reenaxx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Alright ladies

This sounds dreadful but I haven't even heard of ARGC... I know i should be stat crazy but to be honest we just went ahead with the clinic in Belgium as it was near and we had HEARD had had good results... I take it it's a private clinic with alternative views/treatments?....

Well am feeling slightly YAK today, was on suprefact nasal spray for my first 3 cycles but have started bleeding today, have had period pains and a right headache for the past few days.. suppose its normal with Buserelin? Was abit daft and went circuit training on Monday so had a good talking to myself this morning and have put a stop to all that... yoga for me from now on, it's weird sometimes I don't see the BIG picture and that worries me.  

well will catch up over the weekend, tata

Luv
Sally


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

After reading about your organic veg box delivery Katie I thought how delicious and what a good idea until the summer when DH's home grown veggies will be ready (he turned into Alan Titmarsh last year), and I have ordered one myself but from Everybodyorganic. So I have lots of lovely fruit and veggies, salad, eggs and bread arriving tomorrow. Never mind the detox, I'm very excited about someone delivering something nice instead of me trudging round the supermarket!

I hope Sunday is fun and you are all well
Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Wishing you all a very happy and succesful new year! 
Sorry I havent been around much recently - been trying to get on with things and forget about IF - so much easier said than done......

So how are you all doing? esp our jan cyclers? 

Sal, hope you are going too crazy on the buserelin - dont worry about the bleeding thats a good sign that you are down regging well. fingers crossed for 12th and that you are ready for stimming.  RE ARGC, they are the clinic in London with the highest results - more than 10% higher than HH but lots of mixed responses about them and how they work. 

Zora, hope you are well and getting psyched up for down regging soon
Good luck also to Reena, Helen and out other jan cyclers - sorry if ive missed people

Katie, glad to hear you had a great new year in barcelona.  Hope that you get a  date to start your new tx really soon - sorry to har about the PGS but think you are right to just carry on.  

Jayne, glad you had a good christmas.  Hope the detox goes well - i could certainly do with oen of those - put on a fair few pounds over the break and consumed too much alcohol - consoltation of being on a break from tx! Good luck with job hunting

Wendy, so pleased to hear you and beanie doing so well.  Hope you are surviving now that DH back to work.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing well 

We are still deciding what to do next about our tx but think we will probably try to get a one off consultation at the Lister to a) get a second opinion about surgery for hydrosaplinx that HH suggested b) get their view on if they would do anything diffferently if we had next cycle with them ie. immune stuff.  Then will probably just take it from there.  
Anyway, keep you posted.. 

lots of good 2006 vibes to you all...   
take care 
Sarah
x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

oops just posted the last message off by mistake - forgot to say that Im sorry i wont be able to make tomorrow's meet up but hope you all enjoy 
S


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Evening ladies!
Sorry haven't been posting - hope you are all well and are full of happy 2006 thoughts!

Have finally cleaned up house and send goodbye to in-laws   Am suffering already from 'new term' school work overload so won't be able to join you tomorrow.  Am so sorry not to be anle to meet a few familiar names but hopefully next time.

Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi everyone just got back after a couple of days away. Jayne hope your dad is better. I thought you may have been sucked in by all that Northern hospitality !! Hope to see you tomorrow.I phone myself with my mum battling the first day of the M and S sale . FOr her not for me of course . Good luck with the job hunting.
Sarah nice to hear from you. We must be due a mini- meet soon. 
Reena -Don't worry we all get nervous before tx. Don't worry about being at Hammersmith just concentrate if you can on giving  it your best shot. Fingers-crossed this will be the one for you. Hope to see you tomorrow.
Mrs GG sounds like you're having fun with the organic box. Dh doing home-grown veggies -very impressive .
Sal-stick to the yoga !! HOPe the buserilin is not too bad.
Katie see you tomorrow in the restaurant foyer. For anyone coming it's next door to the buffet place.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning all. Looking forward to meeting some of you later. Loujane sorry after all that you can't make it . Who's coming today so that we can update the list


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
hope those of you who met up had a fantastic lunch - was hoping to get there but had a bit of a mare today.  Took in-laws to Heathrow this morning so should have made it home and up into town with plenty of time to spare but some kind, considerate soul had decided to back into our car in the carpark whilst we were waving off the family - obviously didn't leave any details so thank God for protected no claims bonus - although we may have the b******s on CCTV!!!   Couldn't drive home as wing knocked into wheel and car taken straight to body-shop.  Finally got home nearly 6 hours after we set off and we only live half an hour away!  

Sorry but didn't have any of your phone numbers with me to let you know.

Hope everyone is feeling OK - especially those January cycle girls & looking forward to the next opportunity to meet you all.

Love
Jayne xx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

OUCH Jayne... hope your alittle calmer today... I just HATE it when people are so rude like that, makes me very mad.

Zora... hope your days away were nice and relaxing

Hope the Dim Sum was yummy, think DH and I might have a dabble there one lunch in the next couple of weeks

Well must carry on packing.. tata

Love Sal
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello there - Can I join you?  

I am one week into my down regging at the Hammersmith.  My story - I'm 38 with lupus (the disease itself rather than just the various antibodies), DH 41 - TTC for about 3 years before started on IVF - our problem is that old favourite "unexplained". I had my first IVF cycle there in 2003 on the NHS - result my daughter who is now just over 2! We had some embryos left over so had a FET last Spring - got a positive but miscarried at 7 1/2 weeks.  Went back for a fresh cycle in the Autumn but BFN - which was hard particularly as only 2 out of 6 eggs fertilised - the 2 that did were goodies but no luck. The embryologist couldn't come up with a reason why the rest did nothing just said it was "very disappointing". Mr Megara said it might just be one of those things so here we are again.  I went to Zita West for last year's cycle figuring that this time I am paying so I might as well do everything  possible.  I saw the nutritionist and had acupuncture - not sure what effect if any it had - but sticking to it for this time.  Am also drinking litres and litres of water and going protein crazy in hope that I get more and better eggs this time round.  Luckily I have a fantastic GP who is funding all the IVF drugs on the NHS.  I am happy at the Hammersmith partly on the better the devil you know principle! 

Have been lurking a week or so so have begun to learn about you guys but have decided to come clean. I am working part time so don't get much opportunity to come to the boards (doing this in a rare moment when the girl is having a nap) but am  looking forward to chatting with you.  

Betty


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello Katie  - thanks for replying.

The lupus doesn't affect me much at all for which I am very grateful.  I think I had it for a couple of years before it got diagnosed 10 years ago - when it is bad I get terrible joint pains, fatigue and my hair starts falling out but generally I am fine and you wouldn't know I had anything at all thanks to the various pills etc and some fab docs at UCH.  I am sure that it must have something to do with not getting pregnant naturally but the docs say not - lupus patients are apparently no more likely to need treatment than anyone else.  I don't have antiphospolipid syndrome so thats not an issue which is a relief although I have been told to take low dose aspirin from EC. 

Is Daniel Elliot nice ? Where is he based? The acupuncture at ZW is good but pricey and not wildly convenient for me as it means yet more hours mysteriously out of the office...I haven't told them as generally the Hammersmith dawn appointments mean I dont get in too late (and anyway its none of their buisness!).

Got my scan next Tuesday but fully expect that i will need another week of Buserilin just like in the last 2 cycles - actually weirdly both previous cycles were identical down to the day.

Hope your headache is better.
Betty


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Betty and Welcome  

I am also down regging at the moment and have my first scan on Thursday, so might be passing each other in the clinic at times, I will be wearing a little orange fertility friends pin, have blonde hair and DH is dark haired (probably look like any other couple in the street i know)... let me know when your round and about and we can have a 'hello'

Sally P
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Betty M - I agree with Katie it's great to have a Hammersmith mum on board.I'm gpoing crazy on the water- in between going to the loo of course. Will dose up the protein when I start stimming. 
How are our Hamm. mums- to - be doing ? Cheery and Wendy. Really hope a few more of us will be joining you . 
Jayne - what a nightmare ! Hope you had a better, more calm day today. Sorry didn't see you on Sun.
Sal P - didn't Jan come around soon ?
Mrs GG - how are you doing with your organic box ? Not had time this week but love making soups this time of year.
Katie - was great to met you yesterday. So nice to be able to talk to someone who understands pre-tx nerves !!
HI to everyone else


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning everyone, hope you are all well

Nice to have you on board Betty. Fantastic that you have such a supportive GP, did you have to put your case forward for the drugs to be paid or did he just agree? We had to make a case to the head of commissioning at our PCT and were told there were other people more in need, in fluffed up words of course. 
We are self funding now but Mr Lavery did complete an application for NHS funding for our next cycle should we need it... of course the PCT claim not to have received the application   . Actually, does anyone know if I should chase this up with Mr Lavery's sec or Karen in the finance dept?

Sal P, do you and DH take the 3 weeks off work or are you able to work over here? How nice if you can have the 3 weeks to relax and focus on growing things!

My organic box did not turn up! A mix up with the order aparently, very diaspointing especially as we had to drag ourselves off the sofa to go and get some fruit and veg on Saturday afterall. But my DH lovs the big new Waitorse in W Ealing so I don't think he minded much. He is a bit of a supermarket snob and refuses to set foot in Asda! tsk!

Best wishes to you all
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Helen had to laugh my DH also loves the new Waitrose in W.Ealing.We will be going tomorrow.I also like natures intended and W5 the 2 organic shops in Elaing . Spoiled for choice.  
SalP- all set ? Good luck hope this cycle is the one for you     
Hi to everyone else
Off to make my porridge now


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello

Zora.... arrgggghhhh it's getting close isn't it... calm thoughts, calm thoughts  

Just been to see my pregnant friend (her 3rd IVF attempt) and I am feeling so positive, it's so nice to have a chat to someone who knows exactly how you are feeling doesn't it...

Hope everyone is ok for a Tuesday, the sun is out over here hope it is in London village too x

Love
Sal
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing?

Welcome Betty and Good luck, They are a great bunch on here and I'm sure they will keep you going!

I'm so excited to see that some of you have started your treatments again, You are in my thoughts and I have everything crossed for you all.
I know it's going to be a good year for the Hammersmith Girls.

Hows everybody else doing?

Cheery I hope that you are well, We don't hear much from you so it must be going well.

I am really well, Morning sickness seems to have nearly gone which is great, I'm exhausted but not complaining.
I'm booked in for a scan on the 26th (12w Nuchal scan) so fingers crossed everything will be ok, I'm feeling well otherwise and absolutely massive, I cannot believe how quick i am expanding.

I am thinking of you all.
I'm sorry I haven't written much lately but I am worried that I may unintentionally upset you with my bump, But I am coming on every day and reading all your posts so I know where you all are and what news you have.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Betty, welcome to the thread although you are obviously an experienced Hammersmither!  Hope the down regging isn't sending you too mad.

Sally, good luck for the journey over and the scan tomorrow - will have everything crossed for you.

Zora and Helen, not long now - keep up all the healthy regimes.

Sophia, good luck for your review on Friday - hope they can give you some answers.

Wendy, glad to hear all is going well with the beanie - don't worry about posting - it's good to hear from you - you are proof it can work.

Mixed news on the car - got the bugger on CCTV but can only see last two letters of number plate clearly so unlikely to be able to trace - I am now driving around looking for a silver VW Golf with blue paint on its bumper!!  Good news is the damage isn't too bad and we will have car back in about 10 days - glad I reduced my excess right down when I renewed my insurance as now only have to pay £75. 

Job hunting is hotting up and I feel my extended holiday (although I keep reminding DH that 3 lots of IVF wasn't a fun use of time) is coming to an end. Sticking to my detox but the pile of Xmas chocolate in the fridge is a bit of a killer when all you can nibble on is rice cakes!!  Regime finishes on my birthday at the end of the month so something to look forward to although not too happy about chalking up another year.

Love to all the girls
Jayne xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning everyone
Im a bit upset today. I went to the loo this morning and there was blood, fresh blood like the start of a period. Sorry TMI. If it is my period then this is bad as it will mean waiting another 21 days before we can start. And if it isnt my period, 1. why was there blood and 2. can I still go ahead with d/regging on Tuesday?
So I had a bit of a blub, called in sick and went back to bed. A bt dramatic I know. Anyway Im monitoring the situation with regular loo trips. I may phone the clinic in the mornign to get some advice after I see what happens today. I wish we had never started in November and had the patientce to wait until after the christmas hols. My cycle seems to me completely wonky.

Sorry, me, me, me today

What a pain in the bum Jayne. People!  

Speak to you all when I am in a more positive frame of mind!
Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi again
Some slightly better news from me... Aparently we have ben given NHS funding for an ICSI cycle and have been booked in for April/May. This is great but doesnt fit in with our private ICSI plans especially if we have to delay another 21 days for AF.
I'll phone the funding girls when they are back on Fri but in the meantime I wondered if anyone new if NHS funding could be pushed back or postponed until you need it, or do you have to take what you are offered? Im with H&F PCT.

Thanks
Helen

Ps. Thanks for your PMs Katie, you are a sweetheart


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear  smith girls, can I join you?

I've been a FF-er for about the last 6 months and have just been catching up on all your lovely posts so I feel like I'm beginning to get to know you all!

We were referred to Mr Magara at the Hammersmith last year and he wouldn't put us on the NHS IVF list until I had my 8cm fibroid removed. July op went well and I'm now hoping I've got a clean slate.

I think Mr Magara is a lovely man - but his English is not always too clear! Shame he's retiring in a couple of months.

I'm attending the coordination appointment for my first IVF tx tomorrow. My IVF cycle will be Feb/Mar - so looking forward to joining in on the IVF fun with you all!

I also have acupuncture with Daniel Elliott and my name sake is HH (here's hoping) - which I now realise is how you abbreviate Hammersmith. Hopefully this is all a good omen!

Speak with you all soon. 
HH xx


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Oops I meant   girls - not "smash" girls - not sure what happened there! xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome HH. Great news that your fibroid is gone now and you're up for an IVF cycle. 
I may at some point end up having to have a myo. Can I ask how long it took you to recover ?
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Ask as many questions as you need to. The nurses are all nice
Helen- hope   doesn't cause you any more problems. Don't beat yourself up too much about starting in NOv. I would have done the same. Patience isn't in my vocabulary. Good news about the funded cycle. 
Wendy- great to hear from you. Great that your nausea is decreasing. 
Jayne-good luck with the job hunting
HI to Sarah and everyone else


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ladies


I am so sorry couldnt make sunday, wasnt sure as was expecting my parents but then on friday a really good friend of mine who i used to work with about 8 years ago, her parents popped into see my husband at work on saturday and he offered for us to take them for cream tea on sunday! 
Thoroughly reccomend the portrait gallery, 3rd floor they do a lovely cream tea and fab views over the city!
They were over from Denmark and sunday was the only day they could do. sorry didnt get a chance to email as was out all day saturday and then sunday we locked ourselves out so spent a couple of hours trying to locate family/friends who had our spare keys!! Bit of a nightmare to say the least.


would love to make the next meet up. Feel like i should be resting/relaxing but work and life seems hectic at the moment. 

Would be really interested to get details of a good a acupuncturist as the guy i saw last time cant fit me in and am due to start busserelin in 10 days time. Can you ladies recommend anyone?

well, just about to eat dinner

take care 

love reena



Welcome to Betty too,


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening all just catching up after a day supposedly at work but mostly at the dentist. Thanks everyone for the welcome - it makes me feel less crazed about this whole process!

Helen - on my GP and funding the drugs I hadn't even thought she would but when I told her we were self funding she volunteered that they would do the drugs on the NHS as long as the hospital put it all in writing.  She said she has funded one patient through about 8 cyces although how anyone could bear to go on that long  I can't imagine. Camden & Islington PCT have always been quite good about IVF funding even pre NICE guidelines. Hope that your PCT are sensible about letting you do the cycle when you want to. 

HH - feel its a bit rich saying welcome when I've only been here 2 days but nevertheless...hello!

Reena - I get acupuncture at Zita West - there are 3 ladies there who are all very friendly - they are a bit pricey mind but I didn't know anywhere else and since I started there inertia has set in. Katie suggested Daniel Elliott to me.

Sal P - I'll keep my eyes peeled for the FF pin in clinic. 

Right off to drink more water - take care everyone
Betty x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks alot betty, had a recommendation for an acupuncturist who happened to call back this evening but she wasnt keen to treat me just before down regulating as she hasnt treated me before which is fair enough, am now panicking that i should have started acupuncture earlier. I went to Trevor Wing about a year and a half ago when i did my first IVF cycle so will keep trying him to see if i can get an appointment next week.

Hope all you ladies are fine, not too long to the weekend now.

love reena


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Happy New Year to you all.

Haven't been on for some time.  Christmas was hectic as being tipcal me I(we) left it until the Friday before Christmas.  Worked through after that and then DH took me to New York for New Years.  Had a great time, but only now really recovering (must by getting on!)

Sorry I didn't get to meet you gals last Sunday, maybe the next one.

Had my appointment with Mr Magara.  Can't see any reason last attempt wasn't a success with the Frozen cycle, and explained again why they couldn't go ahead with the orginal cycle due to risk of OHSS. But has reduced my dosage of Puregon as I respond too well on it.  Bit disappointed that I have to wait until 3 AF's and I have to go through the blood tests and paperwork again.

DH just telling me to take it easy and stay stress free from work.  I'm also thinking about looking for another job, but in 2 minds as if the next cycle works which I won't start until Feb/March then it would be better for me to stay put, but I can't put my life on hold.  I done that 2 years ago and I'm still in the same spot.  But I really feel I need to make a move.

I really hope this is the year for all of us.  Wouldn't it be absolutely wonderful if all we had was BFP's.

Anyway I'm off to bed.  Can't seem to get to bed before midnight, but not from lack of trying.

Take care all



Sophia


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! 

*Helen * - we wanted to move our funded IVF cycle by a month because we'd already booked and paid for a ski holiday then. But the administrator at Hammersmith was very strict and said the only reason we'd be allowed to delay the cycle would be because of ill-health or a death in the family. I didn't want to take the risk of dropping off the NHS waiting list, so I'm forgoing my ski holiday - it's definitely time to prioritise that elusive BFP!

*Reena * - I go to Daniel Elliott and West London Acupuncture (harley st) 02079352030 www.chinesehealth.co.uk If you can't get into see him, ask for Christina. All 4 of his practictioners are specialists in fertility/IVF assistance. I sound like I'm a salesperson, huh?! 

*Sophia * - I'm sorry to hear about your OHSS risk and the frustration having to wait such a long time to start again. All the best for next time.

*Zora * - hi! Hoping your fibroid sorts itself out - but if not, there are at least a dozen of us ladies on FF who have had myomectomies (abdominal surgery to remove fibroid(s) - a bit like a c-section) and we've all come through will flying colours. Although I wouldn't want to necessarily repeat the experience! I think I'm correct in saying that all the girls were signed off work and couldn't drive for 6 weeks. Rather bizarrely, Mr Magara told me my recovery would only take 2 weeks. I thought he was being blasé, but in fact I was ready to go on my overseas holiday 4 weeks later - although I took things easy. It's probably best if you keep 6 weeks in mind, but I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that. 

I'll let you know how my coordination appt goes later on today.
LoL
HH xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh HH, I can't believe it can be that inflexible. Poor you. Was that with Hammersmith & Fulham PCT?
You must be pretty excited about today, I hope it goes well for you

Helen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello all


I have just joined the FF site.  We are due to under go our second cycle of IVF at Hammersmith.  We tried 3 years ago and have just found the strenghth to try again, only this time we have our eyes fully open.  It is very comforting to see so many other people going through a similar experience.  I think that was the problem last time, I never talked to anyone about it, even my husband !!! That's all changing this time round.

Good luck everyone.

Racheal x x x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Racheal. I'm on my second one too. Last time I was a bit green too. Found FF after starting. I start stimming tomorrow on antagonist cycle because of my age.
Reena sent you a PM re: acupuncturist.
Sophia I was a bit upset about waiting 3 months but to be honest my body and mind needed it. It will go soon
Betty M -dentist.   I hate going there. Good it's over with .
Helen hope you are OK
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hello ladies  

Well I thought I'd drop by and say "hi!". I still read all your posts and have everything crossed for all of you in your upcoming cycles        

As for me, I'm still as sick as a dog. The consultant obs has diagnosed Hyperemesis which I suppose, in a way, is a relief as I was starting to think I was going a bit loopy loo!! He thinks I'm suffering a little malnutritian and has given me supplements and tablets to stop the nausia. He has also decided that I should be signed off for the rest of the pregnancy... which was a complete shock!!!    I didn't realise quite how sick I was  

On a lighter note, have started buying bits now... it's a very scary prospect as it still feels like some sort of wierd dream... you wait and see!  I am hoping that the 1st hammersmith babba (and 2nd  )has lots of new friends from the new year cycles!!!! 

Anyway, just thought I'd drop by, hope you don't mind  

TTFN and positive thoughts to all

Cheery x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Cheery always nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough.  Have you been given a special diet ? Look after yourself. Must be a shock to the system not being at work. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

New to this site. Is everyone here happy with their treatment at Hammersmith. My husband and I are thinking of moving to Woking. Any thoughts much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello Sho and welcome

I like the Hammersmith because they have always been friendly, professional and honest with me. I had a BFP my first time there so for me there will always be a big sentimental attachment to them as thats where my DD was made.  I also like the fact that they are not making a big profit out of us and a lot of the money we pay goes back into IVF research.  It is a plus for me that it is being attached to a big London teaching hospital and to know that a top maternity unit is on hand should you need it. I also think that the fact that they have a very high research reputation is a positive. There are significantly higher numbers of doctors involved on a day to day basis than at some units - I have always found a Dr to talk to when I wanted one. Down sides are that clinic can feel a bit production-liney but hey at 7.30 a.m. I'm not at my best either! They aren't very touchy feely on a day to day basis but when things go wrong they are very sympathetic. If you are after an ARGC style immunology workup it is not the place for you as they don't believe the evidence is there to back it up  - this seems to be the cause of a lot of the gripes about the unit that I have read elsewhere on the site. 

Its always a very personal thing though.  I thought about moving once we went from NHS funded (when we had no choice) to self-funding but I decided in the end that I knew the people, the place and the process and I really didn't need the additional stress of learning it all again and I do not regret that choice.  But I fully understand  that one bad experience can put you right off somewhere and this process is too stressful as it is so if you feel unhappy I say move.

Hope this helps. 
Betty


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

hello everyone and welcome to all our new folk  .... hope you get as much support and help (and laughs) as I have over the last few months... its a life saver..

Lovely to hear from Cheery and Wendy... 

*WELL* today didn't quite turn out as well as we hoped, went for my scan and I have 2 v big cysts on my right overy, my left is totally supressed but my lining is still abit thick so unfortunatley we cannot start with FSH injections, they are putting me on 2 doses of Buserelin as day and I have to go back next Thursday for another scan... we had alittle wobbly moment, but on the way back into London I looked at my lovely, lovely DH on the tube looking all worried and thought no, we are going to pull our selves up and be positive ... no long faces for 7 days... so here we are just back from seeing Aladdin at The Old Vic all jolly .... not sure if anyone else has had this same problem but if you have I would love to know. Missed not being able to get on line straight away this morning

Thanks for listening, sorry its all about me ... sorry

Sal
x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Rachael

Welcome to the message board i am on my second too. (although my last attempt was abandoned as i didnt respond very well to the puregon so not sure if this is now my 3rd...)
I have also just recently found ff and think it is fantastic,i look forward to signing on and catching up with all of you. It helps more than you realise to be able to chat to other ladies going through the same heartache. I am sure you will benefit from the support and friendship here.

welcome and lots of luck


love reena


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sal sorry to hear about your cysts. I personally haven't had this problem but I know others have. Hope things are better next Thurs.I'm in for a scan next Fri -let me know if you happen to be around

sho28- I agree with Betty M. I 'm on my second self-funded cycle at Hammersmith so I must be happy there. Like Betty M I think it's great there's always someone to ask questions, the hospital is research and teaching attatched and not hugely profit -making. It is a personal choice though.


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear gals,

*Sal * - sorry to hear about your cysts too. I'm fast learning that this IVF malarkey is full of curve balls. Hopefully the new drug regime will produce much better results. Thinking of you.

Hi *Sho28* - I'm brand new to  smith - I just had my first IVF coordination appt yesterday. For what it's worth, my first impressions were excellent.

Hi *Cheery * - firstly congrats on your pg! You are an inspiration to us all! The time off work will allow you to look after yourself and get ready for your baby's arrival. If it were me, I'd go mad in the baby shops - be good! 

Hi *Helen * - it was Camden. I was annoyed at first but now I feel overwhelmingly fortunate to have a funded cycle - but it's murphy's law that it was going to clash with my ski holiday. Not sure what I'll tell the rest of the ski group yet. Hubby will still go, but I won't be able to.

Hullo Betty, Sophia, Jayne - and anyone else I've missed.

*Zora * and *Racheal * - (and all the other lovely ladies) - can I ask you what was the most unexpected/surprising thing about your first IVF cycle? And how did you dh's cope?

LoL
HH xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Sal
Just a quickie, I had the same thing in my Nov/Dec cycle, hadn't responded to Buserelin but they said I had follicles producing oestrogen not cysts.. actually would they would be referring to the same thing as you, maybe? Anyway like you I was doubling the dose but we ran out of time for the christmas closure so didn't see it through to the end but the Dr said it was very common, happened to around 30% apparently and if doubling the dose didn't work they would aspirate the cyst/follicle so you could move on.
So don't be too dispondent, there are usually ways around things. Try and enjoy the week.
Helen  

...ps...My DH felt guilty as he was chanting Zita West's mantra 'my womb is a temple' to me every night... thinks he made my ovaries supercharged and grow things despite Buserelin!


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello ladies.  

I haven't been on in a while.  But just to let you know I was at Wolfson Clinic at Hammersmith yesterday for my query supressed scan and alls well.  So I'm now stimming  

On the Q about Hammersmith.  I really like it there. Its where my consultant referred us to initially.  They apparently deal with a lot more of the more difficult cases and from my experience, I've seen Cypriot and Israeli patients travel a long way for a consultation at Out Patients.  I think because they deal with the more difficult cases, their success rates are not as good as some of the other clinics.  For me, the fact that its attached to a really good and large teaching hospital are a must.  So if there is a problem, you can phone for advice 24/7 and I've actually had to on several occasions esp. after my m/c in May 2005 hen I was actually admitted.  I think if you've had a few failures, its natural to think you might have better luck somewhere else.  and, as somebodies said, they don't make a huge profit from your IVF tx, and most of the money goes straight back into research.  Hammersmith is the home of the 1st IVF treatment where Professor Lord Winston and team produced Louise Brown, the first ever IVF baby in 1979.  I feel I'm in safe hands 

Shamrock63


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
firstly welcome to HH & Racheal - you'll get loads of support, friendship and information from this thread.

Sal, sorry to hear about the cysts but it does sound like there are ways around it - does this mess up your schedule in the UK or are you able to stay on a little longer?

Zora & Shamrock, good luck with those stimming jabs - time will fly between now and the EC - hope you are both stuffing plenty of protein and water down! Sending you lots of follie-growing luck.  

Sophia, 3 months will fly by and it's good to let your body get back to normal after all the drugs not to mention the mental strength you need to build up again. 

Cheery, lovely to hear from you - sorry to hear how poorly you've been but hopefully the drugs and rest will remedy that and you can enjoy the last half of your pregnancy.

Katie, any news on a start date yet? 

Helen, well done on getting a funded cycle - that's no small achievement!  Hope you can sort out the dates to suit you.

Sho, I moved from Roehampton/Bridge to Hammersmith and have found them to be 100% better.  Sometimes they seem to do so many tests which can take ages but at the end of the day they don't want people to waste their money/NHS go - if it wasn't for their investigations I would have gone ahead with a 3rd IVF not knowing that I had endo and a blocked tube!!  I've been tempted with the ARGC just because of their success rates but think I'll stick with the Hammersmith for now.

Hi to all the other ladies - hope you are all doing OK.

Love n hugs 
Jayne xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Its been a confusing/frustrating week for me. We def aren't starting d/regging on Tuesday, I still have this strange bleeding (not a full AF but heavier than spotting) and I am a bit confused about what day of my cycle I am on, and so worried it will go wrong again therefore not going to risk starting a cycle on Tuesday. 
Anyway the plan is to see what happens with this bleeding over the w/end, try and speak to the funding people on Monday about whether moving our nhs cycle back to later in the year is an option (it didn't sound like it was an everyday request when I spoke to nice karen in the funding office earlier today), if it is we may wait for another AF and start in Feb, but if it is not an option we hang on until the nhs cycle in April as it would be crazy not to. At the moment April seems like a year away.. I know it will prob go quickly but at the moment it seems horrendous. So that is us... in limbo again! 
Me, me, me  sorry !!

Zora and Shamrock, good luck with the stimms, you are getting to the exciting part now
Hi Racheal, good to have you on board!
Sophia, I know exactly how you feel. This must be the most frustrating thing in the world I think (my sense of perspective is failign me this week, sorry!   )
Best wishes to the other girls  
Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

A while since ive been on FF so lots to catch up on........ 

Firstly a big welcome to Betty, HH, Rachael and Sho  
You will get lots of support here.  Good luck with your treatments 

Betty,hope you DR going ok and that you are not getting too many side effects.  Fingers crossed for scan next week 

Sho, I have some moans about Hammersmith but think you probably get them about any clinic.  Ive had 3 cycles and may possibly move to another clinic for my 4th but still am very happy with the staff at HH and like their non-profit making ethos.  At the end of the day think its a very personal decision.  
Are their particular reasons for you wanting to move? 

Sal, really sorry to hear about your cysts, i know its a delay but as long as you get a BFP in the end, the waiting is worth it!  Each of my 3 cycles I have developed cysts in response to Buserelin which has stopped me being suppressed. Each time i have double dose, once this worked but other times I had to have Buserelin + Pill.  Hopefully, the double dose will work but just wanted to let you know they can deal with it and doesnt effect overall treatment other than delay.  Keep positive     Enjoy your time in london

Shamrock, Good luck with stimming, wont be long for you know,  lots of luck 

Zora, you must be stimming too?  Hope its all going well and that you are finding the jabs ok.    When is your scan?  Hope that the healthy eating and acupuncture are helping to keep you healthy, calm and relaxed.  Sure you will find it easier second time round.  Knowing what to expect really helps.  Lots of luck.  Just let me know if you fancy a coffee in Ealing 

Wendy, its lovely to hear from you and am just so pleased that things have worked so well for you. Do keep in touch - it gives us all hope xx 

Helen, sorry to hear that your AF is causing problems, hope they sort themselves out, it must be really frustrating. Ive tended to have a lot of delays with my cycles so i know how stressful it can be. Try to stay positive. 

Jayne, sorry to hear about your car -sounds a right pain.  Hope the job hunting is going well, Im sure you will be fine when you get back into it.  

Katie, any news on starting your treatment? 

Sophia, dont worry those few months will fly by. 

Hello to everyone else, sorry not to do personals to everyone but we are just getting so big now!! 

Well, Im doing fine. Havent been on FF much as have been trying to take my mind off things after the 3rd BFN and get back to bit of normal life but have found this easier said than done.  This month I am working another day a week which has been a bit of a distraction and a bit more money.  Im happy to do this at the moment whilst Im not in txn.  

This morning I have booked a consultation at the Lister on 10th Feb so that we can have a second opinion.    I do have a strong attachment to hammersmith but part of me wants to explore other options so that we can make sure we havent missed things that might work better for us.  Anyway, will keep you posted.  hope you dont mind me continuing to join you in the meantime.... 

Lots of luck to all the gang    
take care 
Sarah 
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

*Sarah*, it's always nice to read your posts, really nice to hear from you, good luck with your investigations into you next treatment.

*Zora and Shamrock*, get that stimming going girls am sending you lots of good vibes and hopefully will join you next week 

*Mrs GG*, I am using the computer in the hotel lobby and laughed out loud when i read about your hubby's chanting, got some weird looks i can tell you  also hope you get some answers after the weekend, will be thinking of you.

Sal
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen . Really sorry about your delays. What a pain. Fingers-crossed things improve over the weekend. 
Sal -Sorry about your delays too. Sounds like the clinic will be able to handle it. 
Quick hello to everyone else .
Will be in hamm tomorrow morning to collect some meds. Will anyone be around ?
Sarah you're right it's a little easier this time around I'm more prepared physically and mentally. Fingers-crossed
HH- how did your co-ordination appointment go ?
Hi to Reena ,Katie,Jayne and Sophia 
Apologise if I missed anyone having trouble keeping up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks to you ladies for answering my question.

Am feeling exceptionally down to day. I'm between cycles and had a good go naturally. I am 100% convinced, positive, certain that at some point I was prengnant this month. I had quite a few symptoms and my period was late. Right now I'm in AGONY and they are never this painful!!

my issue is this: all this time we thought DH was the "problem", and now it might be me as well. I have an HAG booked because Mr T said he expevted me to get pregnant in the last two attempts and thinks I may have scar tissue or someting on the endometrium which would need to be removed before we can get on the wheel again. Gutted!!!....

Am now taking vitex to maximse the function of my hormones and royal jelly to help fertility. Have any of you got your men taking follic acid. i heard it can imporve sperm quality by 80%!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone.

Sho - sorry you are feeling so down. Not sure what an HAG is but although having extra investigations before the next go is depressing I have tried to see it as being something that will either identify or rule out things that could be getting in the way of the BFP. On vits - I try and get my DH to remember to take his Wellman vits  - but he forgets more often than not.  I thought about getting him on Zita West's version but that is 3 a day so no chance! 

Sarah - 2nd opinions are a good thing I reckon.  I would be interested to see how different they are at the Lister.

Sal - I had cysts in my last cycle and ended up having a cyst drain one week into stim which was a bit like EC so took it out of me for a day or so but which dealt with the cyst. The clinic said to me that quite often the extra Buserilin just makes them go by themselves - so heres hoping thats what happens for you.

Rachael  - hello - i realise I rudely didn't say welcome when you joined.

Everyone else - hello there to you too.  

Right back to trying to be nice to DH when the Buserilin is making me a witch and a fat one at that - does this happen to everyone or is it just me?! 

Betty


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks Betty

just noticed my typing error. I meant HSG!!!

Thanks anyway


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Sho sorry you're feeling so down. Any setback is difficult as we all know too well.  You're in good hands Hamm are very good at looking at gynae issues. Some clinics just concentrate on IVF. At first I had an HSG and thought great that's over with now I can move on only to find that I needed a laparoscopy. At the time I was a bit hesitant but in retrospect I'm so pleased I was offered that at the beginning. They really like you to have you be at your best for IVF at Hamm  including removing any gynae problems as a factor.The HSG doesn't take long.   I pursuaded my DH to take Wellman after much debate,also to cut down on alcohol as I know that definitely affects  
Betty last time I didn't have any effects from the buserilin.But I probably was a bit of a witch but DH was too polite to say anything. I did get bloated by all the meds though.
Morning to everyone else. Dh birthday today so going somewhere nice for lunch.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Katie

I am pleased you have some answers at last.. the tests sound pretty interesting. My DH has karotype done before we started in Nov. It took a few weeks to come back when we did it through the GP. The HH nurses were able to push it through to speed the results up in the end as we needed an ok from them to be able to start cycling.
Its a positive start to the New Year isn't it?

AF arrived properly today, so taking what the Dr I spoke to said we could start d/regging on 31 Jan. We just need to speak to the finance people at HH to get an answer about whether we can move the nhs cycle back to later in the year. Now I have got my head around wating until April I'm not sure what I want to do. Anyway, it may all be irrelevant as I'm guessing moving the nhs cycle may not be an option. What would other people do? Any thoughts may help...

DH is rustling up a sunday roast in preparation for a full eveing of TV watching starting with Lost... we aren't quite out of our Christmas holiday slob mode yet...!

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend.
Helen


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Wow Katie, you're right... I can't believe how many people there are now     I can remember starting this when I was starting stimming back in August and now look at me!   My expected due date is 24th May, although it's unlikely I'll get to EDD due to medical issues. It's all very exciting, although I am still feeling really sick and have now been signed off for the rest of the pregnancy... ahh well, daytime telly here I come  

It's great to see how many others are part of the support network now and I'm hoping that there will be more   smith  babbas for 2006!

Bags and bags of   to all,

Cheery xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, i baby sat my 2 young goddaughters who are absolutely gorgoeous but was exhausted by the end of the weekend!! It's hard listening to friends and family tell me what a great mum i would make,as if i am not aching to be one...

Due to start busserlin next week and getting nervous. 
Sho - yes i read that same statistic so have my DH on folic acid! 

have good mondays ladies and catch up tomorrow

love reena


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi gals,

What a busy board it's been!

*Reena * - best of luck with the buserilin- I'm a couple of weeks behind you so will be very keen to hear how you get on. We'd all make great mummies - just a pity we have to work so hard for it!

*Cheery * - hope you're feeling a bit better and coping with the daytime telly! It's great that your consultant has erred on the side of caution as this is such an important pg. But I'm sure it was a HUGE shock to be signed off for the remaining months! Thanks heaps for the babba wishes! It means a lot coming from someone who understands our situation so well!

*Katie* - you are very impressive to have drawn up this list. It feels wonderful to be part of the group and to have so many  smith buddies around. 
What an unexpected diagnosis for PCOS!! Do you believe Mr Rai? Surely most fathers and their fathers are going bald 

Hi *Helen * - any decisions on your tx dates? I hope you get a more flexible response around moving your IVF dates if you need to. I guess the most important thing is that you feel fully ready for the IVF rollercoaster. If you start d/regging on 31 Jan, we can be cycle buddies! 

*Sho * - how are you feeling today? I little cheerier I hope. An HSG will be well worthwhile. You might ask about the possibility of a laparoscopy (camera in the belly button) as well/instead? It's a relatively simple op (day procedure - under a general) and they can get a definitive picture of what's going on in your abdomen. You're then much less likely to need further physical investigations.
I had a laproscopy last July and now I know most things are in good working order but that I needed to get a fibroid and some endo sorted out. So now I feel like I've got a clean slate and am ready for the IVF!
Could you tell me how the royal jelly works? I'm keen to give it a try!

*Zora * - where did you go for your dh's birthday lunch Thanks for asking about the coordination appt. It was my first time at the Wolfson clinic and I was really impressed with everything - lovely layout, feel and staff. The sister rushed us through the IVF procedure and drugs - but I'm sure I'll be a dab-hand before long!

Hi to Shamrock, Sal P, Reena, Betty, Sarah, Racheal and all other the lovely  smith ladeez!
LoL
HH xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

HH, I know what you mean about the feeling of being rushed through the initial nurse consultation. Don't worry, the nurse and Dr helplines are pretty good. When to you have kick off?

Well, I have my answer. We can cancel our nhs cycle but we won't be booked in for another, will go to the bottom of the waiting list and may not get funding again. In fact the woman I spoke to (not Karen as she is lovely) was not very friendly in fact pretty snippy actually which left me a bit upset. So we are waiting until April/May. i think we will book a holiday for both months to help the time go by.

Hi to everyone
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Helen - poor you - I can't believe they are so mean. Holidays between now and then will help and I'm sure that will help the time to pass. I also heard at Zita West that cycles in spring are supposed to be more successful.

Katie - fab list! Mr Rai sounds like he is doing lots of tests which can only be a good thing. 5 weeks is a long time to wait though - things like APS etc only take a few days - it must be some fancy stuff he is doing. One of the ladies on the investigations and immunology board posted a link to an article in todays Times on recurrent miscarriage http://women.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,17909-1982180,00.html which is interesting if a little depressing in its views of doctors but it has a happy ending. I'd be interested to hear what he says about PCO rather than PCOS - when I had my laparoscopy at UCH before they referred me to H/smith they diagnosed PCO but no one has ever suggested any treatment for it.

Reena - our paths will probably cross at clinic if you are starting soon! I checked out the Wellman ingredients and yes there is some folic acid in there so its only one pill to get him to remember to take. If contraception was an issue (if only...) he wouldn't be a candidate for any male pill they bring out.

HH - I forgot nearly everything they said at my first coordination appointment but they seem to expect it and are totally happy explaining for the 100th time how to do things!

Hello to everyone else too - we are definitely one of the busyest boards and hopefully one of the most successful.

I've got my ?suppressed scan at dawn tomorrow and am hoping that as before I need an extra week as otherwise I'll be in difficulties with the potential EC date - typical isn't it that DH gets a totally vital/"my career is cover if I don't go" meeting just shoved in his diary without a by your leave. I'll let you know how it goes.

Betty x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi to everyone.
Betty good luck with your scan tomorrow. My DH  finding it hard not knowing when EC day might be for work purposes too. It's so hard as no date is definite in the world of IVF 
Helen so sorry about your wait must be hard for you. 
HH- we went to Hakkasan in Tott Ct Road for DH birthday was great. Don't worry they are alwyas obliging when asked questions at Hamm. By the time I was due to start my tx I'd forgotten most things from the appointment. I went in again before the first injection to double check. I like the layout at Wolfson too . Nice and calming (as much as it can be considering ! )
Cheery nice to hear from you. Hope you feel better.
Katie -good luck with your next tests. 
Went for acupuncture today and feeling a lot more relaxed than I did this morning


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi *Katie*, I didn't mean to belittle MPB - I'm sorry if that came out wrong 
As you say, Mr Rai is an expert (and I'm not!) - and I think it's brilliant you've seen him and have been able to find out more about your situation. Best wishes to you. xx

*Zora * - ahh, Hakkasan - you lucky thing!!

*Betty * - what an incredible story - which is ultimately uplifting - but a huge struggle. That's why this forum is so good because you find out information you never would've found on your own. Thank you!

*Helen * - I think you're absolutely right to hang onto your NHS cycle - they are incredibly precious.

Hi to everyone else. Did anyone catch the BBC4 interview with Prof Robert Winston last night? The guy's a complete genius - and really lovely to boot!

LoL
HH xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning all

Got up at dawn and was in clinic at 7.30 am (it was empty) and as I expected I'm doubling the buserilin and going back next Tuesday to see if I am suppressed.  I have 3 cysts on the left ovary too - one tiny the other two bigger. Hopefully the extra buserilin will see them off. 

HH - I saw the Prof Winston interview - I think it is such a shame he had to retire from the NHS at 65 - when I was doing my first NHS cycle he was around clinic a lot and was always very friendly. I liked his board of photos - they used to have photos in clinic too but they seem to have disappeared which I think is a shame.  

Zora - agree with you on acupuncture - I feel great after it whatever it is or isn't doing to my fertility.

Talk to you all later
Betty x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya all,

I just wanted to pop on and say hi.

Katie what a great idea to do a list for the thread, I have to admit I have been struggling to keep up a bit lately, I have never known the Hammersmith thread to be so busy. (My EDD is 08/08/06 by the way, for your next update)
Good luck with your tests, I hope they find something in a way and not in another if you know what I mean (Oh I hope that came out right).

I hope that everyone is getting on ok, I am thinking of you all and have everything crossed for you.

The wall of photo's is still there Betty but they have moved it, Something to do with a poll they did and lot's of women found it upsetting to look at whilst waiting for their scan or bloods, It is now down the end where the sofa's are near the gents loo I think.
I always loved to have a look at it and we have some friends on there too.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all and LUCK of course for all the 2006 bubba's there are going to be from this thread

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning all . Katie thianks for doing the list that's quite some hall of fame !!
Wendy - nice to hear from you. Hope your DH is still spoiling you. 8/8/06 a summer babe !!
HH-didn' t see the programme on BBC4 unfortunately
Betty- good luck with the extra buserilin.
SalP- how are you doing ? 
Shamrock how are the stimms going ?
Reena how are you getting n with the d/r
Hi to everyone else


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello AlmaMay and everyone else  - I've been away from the board but I am back now after my back operation which was fine, just getting better slowly now.  

I have confirmation of my cycle as long, and starting in April for May. I got all the paper work through this morning. It has blown me away a bit really, can't quite work it all out. Will read it again.  Most important though, I'd like to find a buddie(s), especially if there is anyone else from Herts who will be cycling at the same time...

Very impressed with the list AlamMay!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Clairol glad your op was OK. Are you still in pain? Hope it wasn't too traumatic. Welcome back to the board. Don't worry about all the paper work they will explain everything at the co-ordination appointment.


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Zora and thanks for your post. I have a little pain left, sciatic, but i will have to learn to live with this. Most of the op pain is gone though and there is only stiffness from the operation now.  I have some exercises to do that are helping to get me moving.

I hope they don't use my op as a reason to delay treatment. I didn't mention it at my first consultation as I wasn't sure I was going to have it done.


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi All

I hope you dont mind me jumping into your thread - Im at Hammersmith at the moment and a little worried (I posted this questions on ask the nurse thread too)

For my first cycle I was on 150amps menopur (2 vials) and I got mild OHSS - was in hospital for around 3 days- this was at another clinic.

I am doing a cycle at Hammersmith - my FSH is 7.2 and age 34 and told because of my risk of OHSS I will now be starting on 112.5 Gonal F. 

Has anyone else been on that starting dose and had an okay response... I thought it was best to start at a higher dose and then reduce then start at a lower dose and the risk of not enough follies being stimulated and then the cycle abandonded...

Any ideas re dosages... waiting to hear back from the dr's to see what they have to say - interested to know what dose they usual start one on for the 1st cycle with FSH of my levels...

Goodluck to everyone with the cycles

Debbie


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi Deb,

I was also a candidate for OHSS and I started on 125 of Gonal F. It took a little longer to stim but they never increased it as they felt it was better to be slower than run the risk... now look at me    22w pregnant with the 1st Hammersmith Babba.

Don't be disheartened Deb, they'll monitor you closely and if necessary increase your dose.

Good luck and lots of   

Cheery x


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Cheery

Thanks so much for your quick response! Congrats on your BFP- wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Your post has made me feeling more positive!

THanks Debbie


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Debbie I just started a cycle on a lower dose than the last one. Like you I was worried.I managed to get in touch with the medical staff who explained that last time I was on the long protocol and this time on the short which means my ovaries weren't suppressed when started. Therefore the dose was lowe reven though I got a poor response last time.Ithink due to my age the long protocol didn't agree with me. Once explained I was happy .I think at Hamm they don't use  high doses as used in other clinics. Best of luck


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Why have I got a "long cycle" and what does this mean?


----------



## giraffe (Oct 12, 2005)

Hallo to you all

I'm new to this! I hope you don't mind if I join in.  I wrote an introduction message yesterday and it was sugested I look here as I had my first apt for IVF at the Hammersmith last week - I think it will be 3 or 4 months till I can actually start as I'm on NHS funding and am seeing my GP to sign forms tomorrow.

Clairol - I'm sorry I don't know what a long cycle is either ...

Has anyone else had experience of NHS funding for IVF from Camden and Islington PCT?  The nurse at the Whittington said I could only get 1 cycle  of IVF funded, plus four cycles of IUI but a Dr at the Hammersmith seemed to think it was worth asking for two of IVF instead?  (I don't know whether to take up the IUI because I've got tubal problems).  Any thoughts or advice on this would be welcome.

Also, I'd really appreciate it if anyone can explain statistics to me!  I understand I have maybe a 1 in 5 chance with IVF, but does this go up if we have more cycles?

Finally, at my scan on Friday I was told I do have polycystic ovaries too (I'd received conflicting views on this before) and this means they'll start me on a lower dose as I'm at greater risk of over stimulation.  I'd love to hear from anyone who's in a similar position?

Thanks for your time and good luck to you all

G


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol the long protocol is the one where you down-reg first and then stimm. Here's a link which explains better than I do.It's under IVF.The long protocol is the normal one at Hammersmith.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=2&id=10&Itemid=3
Giraffe - hi Can't answer any of your questions but well done on getting a funded cycle


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello Clairol - I'm one of the new ones so I haven't posted with you before.  Hope you are able to have a relaxing time whilst you convalesce.  I'm on the long protocol at the moment too. They keep re-writing the explanatory notes but they are still confusing - perhaps they should ask us to help!  You should figure on it taking about 6 - 7 weeks from your day 2 bloods to ET - in both my previous cycles it has taken 42 days exactly from Day 1 to ET.  I probably had about 7 or 8 scans  over that time so you are in clinic quite a lot when you are stimming.

Hello Debbie and Giraffe too - Hammersmith is clearly a popular place! 

Giraffe - my first cycle was funded by Camden & Islington PCT they have always been quite generous apparently. I never had any IUI - UCH told me that the stats were lower and I should go straight to IVF - so I don't know about that but Mr Megara said that patients have had  2 cycles of IVF from C&I if the first fails (which hopefully it won't).  Your GP may also fund the drugs in self funding IVF cycles - mine who is C&I PCT has done and has no limit on the no of cycles she will fund so worth checking that out if you need to. I didn't think IUI was the thing if you had tubal problems as there is no guarantee that the egg can get down into the right place is there? The IUI girls will probably know.

Evening to everyone else too.  DH is out so I get to read the Boards until Desperate Housewives without him telling me  I am obsessed!
Betty x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

I am just so touched by how helpful you are. Thank you for your support. I felt really lonely yesterday. 
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Just a quickish one.

Hello and welcome to Deb & Giraffe - you will get lots of support here

Good luck Sal, hope your scan went well today - let us know how you get on, hope those cysts have disappeared.  

Good luck Zora for tomorrow, hope your follicles are growing nicely!  Glad to hear that the acupuncture is helping.   

Good luck Shamrock, have you got a scan date?   

Betty, sorry that you are having to take the double dose but sounds like you are used to this (i have to do the same on all my cycles too).  Good luck for next week   

Thanks Katie for the list, its a great idea and helps to keep track of everyone
Glad your appointment with Dr rai has been useful.  It must help to think you finally may have a reason for IF

Wendy, great to hear from you.  Glad all going well. Let us know how you get on on 26th. 

Clairol, welcome back, glad your back op went ok. 

Hi to everyone else

Sarah
X


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Katie, thanks for doing the 'hall of fame' there are so many of us now that it really helps to keep track of where everyone is!  Hope you & DH had a good night last night   

Sal, hope the scan appointment went well today and those cysts have disappeared.

Zora, good luck for tomorrow - hope there are loads of follies growing   

Wendy, only a week to go to the scan - I'm excited for you!! 

Clairol, glad to hear your back is getting better.  I started on the long protocol as it's the standard one.  Mr Trew switched me to short after assessing my reaction to the previous drugs/treatment.  I think the short one often has a better response for the more mature lady!!

Reena/ Betty hope the down regging is going OK.

Debbie, welcome to the thread.  At my last review I had the drug dosage conversation with Mr Trew and they do try to get you on the lowest dose as they prefer a longer 'growing phase' as it can improve the egg number and quality.  When are you starting your cycle?

Hi Giraffe, welcome to Hammersmith.  Sorry I can't help you with the funding aspect as I've been private (Kingston PCT very tight and long waiting list) but I'd certainly push for everything as the worst thing they can do is say no!  The stats quoted seem to change all the time - I've always been told about a 25% of it happening on each cycle but it all depends on age, what the problem is, more importantly do they know what the problem is and the capability of the clinic.  

Job hunting going well - it's like buses - nothing comes along for ages and then there are several all at once!!  Had a second interview this morning which has resulted in an offer, just waiting on more details of package etc.  If I start in the next few weeks I'll probably gear up to do a cycle after about 6 months so Aug/Sept time.

Desperate Housewives very good last night and it's the new series of House tonight....I so need to get out more! 

Hello to all the other girls out there.

Love
Jayne xx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Jayne and thanks for your comment about short protocol. I can't see why I'm on a long protocol because I am 37 and it seems the short one gets better results.  What have I miss understood?


----------



## giraffe (Oct 12, 2005)

Hallo!

Thanks v much for the advice - really helpful from Betty and Katie.

I have to let off steam a bit because I just had a really annoying apt with my GP - she couldn't tell me anything about funding but told me to phone the PCT.  I know I am lucky that Islington and Camden PCT do fund me for something, but at the moment I just seem to be running around in circles with lots of forms in my bag ...  The NHS has been good to me but it's also a bit crazy.  I'll have to phone the PCT tomorrow.

My history is that I had an "self resolving" ectopic pregnacy in Nov/Dec 04, then laproscopy and more in June 05 when I was referred for IUI and IVF.  My right tube is blocked from the ectopic and my tubes are in a mess, but dye did spill from my left tube hence I suppose they think IUI is always worth a shot.  Also have polycystic ovaries, but on the good side there were no polyps or firbroids in my uterus so that's something.  No one's looked at my DP till now but he's going to get checked out by the Hammersmith and hopefully he will be in good shape because we have already had so much bad news in the last year.  At least we know that we managed to conceive once even though it was tubal, so there is always hope that it might happen again.

I'm on a very steep learning curve.  I feel really impatient, but will just have see how this attempt at IVF progresses.  I guess it might be in May but don't have a firm date yet.  I don't know about whether or not to go for IUI, it just doesn't seem to make much sense to me and it seems a bit strange that one part of the NHS is willing to pay for that when other people are refused any help.  Makes me fume.

Thanks to everyone who posts on here.  Just reading the messages gives me hope and makes me feel less isolated.  Thank you.

G

Thanks again

G


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for asking Katie. Really having a bad time. went for day 8 scan today and only got 4 follies same as last time on the long protocol. Waiting for the call now to see if they want to go ahead or convert to iui. Really upset and feeling a bit of a failure. My body does not have a good response. Feeling a bit of deja vu-don't know how much of this I can put myself through. Sorry about ME post.


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Debbie

On my first cycle I had an FSH of 5.8 and started on 150 this time I had a lower FSH and started on 225 which they increased to 300 but then had to abandon as i didnt respond as well as they were expecting. It is really hard to tell how your body will react.

Hope this helps

Reena xx

ps hope everyone else is well


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Zora

Just read your thread, I am so sorry but please try and hang in there, i went through the same feelings on my last cycle just before xmas. By my day 9 last time, i had only 1 follicle and by day 12 only 5, which werent even the right size and the clinic advised me to abandon the cycle. I know how you are feeling as i felt exactly the same, i felt as if my body had let me down, i was worrying about egg collection and i couldnt get past the stimulation phase. But, keep positive - you still have 4 whole days for your follicles to grow, have a relaxing weekend and be pampered


thinking of you and willing your follicles to grow

love reena


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Zora
I was so sorry to read that, try and keep thinking positive. You are absolutely not a failure!

Yours
Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Zora, Im so sorry to hear your news.  I know it must be really hard but do try to keep positive if you can. You are definately not a failure.  There is still lots to hope for.  
Thinking of you  
Sarah 
xx


----------



## Plurps (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this.
I am being referred to Mr Trew - anyone know him - in a couple of weeks.
I have just had my second IVF abandoned after 6 days - I did not respond AT ALL to Menopur or Puregon and am devastated.  It just goes on and on. I also tried clomid and 4 IUI's with no luck    Just feel I need to explore another hospital and another consultant.  .    I am 42 in July and do not want to hang about!!!  

I guess the realistic next step is ED abroad.....

Any thoughts?  

Plurps


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Zora, just had to post and say you are sooooo not a failure.  You are a very brave woman. Keep going, it only takes one good egg apparently! Sending you big hugs.


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Pluorps, you've had a really rough time, I hope life starts being kinder to you. Where did you get treatment before?


----------



## Plurps (Jan 12, 2006)

My treatment was with the consultant based in London but with Isis in Colchester.  Been with him since last June'ish.....

Just don't know what to do......

Plurps....


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Zora - I am so sorry that you had such a disappointment at your scan but 4 follicles could give you 4 eggs and as we always say you only need one. I've seen others on the boards go through to EC with only 4 or so follicles  and you have more days to go so there's still time. Try to feel positive even though its the last thing you probably want to do. Have a big hug on me.

Plurps - welcome to the board. I hope that Mr Trew has some new ideas for you after the tough time you had. The H/smith do lots of research so I am sure he will. On ED abroad there was a big article in last Sunday's Observer (which you can get from the Guardian website) on it which was quite interesting but it may not come to that. 

Clairol - I saw your post yesterday about thinking you might need to be on the short protocol rather than the long. I think they choose by how well they think you are going to respond.  Its not just age, its all sorts of things - FSH, gynae history etc etc.  The docs will will have a reason for what they are suggesting honest!  Some things I have read suggest that short protocol is generally better for poorer responders who often are slightly older but not necessarily. I am on the older end and have responded just fine on the long protocol and they probably think you will too. Its hard though isn't it I know everything I read makes me wonder am I doing this right, should I be doing that etc etc - as if this wasn't stressful enough as it is! 

Hello there to everyone else. I have a dull weekend ahead.  DH is taking the car to be serviced in Dudley of all places (don't ask - men and their cars are a very odd thing - typical that it was my car that was sold to help fund this cycle) and will be out all day leaving me to a day of chores alone. 

Betty xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

HI ladies
Went for my 3rd scan this week (phew!).  Follies are growing slowly but surely and are 8mm to 11mm and they need to be 15mm to 17mm for e/c.  They haven't increased my Gonal F at all this time.  They've asked me to come back again on Monday for another scan which will be FSH day 11.  The scans are starting to really hurt right now, suppose its because of those growing follies and my tummys really sore and feels heavy, anyone else like this.

Just (another) Q for you HS ladies.  Do you know what their policy is on transferring more than 2 embies? I've justs been thinking that 2 is okay.  But if you're getting on age wise, what about 3 to increase your chances slightly
Shamrock63


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all you support. Didn't sleep well at all last night. Can't believe I'm going through this again. Thanks for all being there for me  
Hi Shamrock you must be at the same stage as me. I'm going for a day 11 scan on Monday too. In your initial post you said that you only had 2 follies-what did that increase to. I only have 3 and told there almost definitely will not be any others . Never made it to ET yet so never  had that decision about embryos


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Morning Zora 
So sorry you had a bad night.  Try to take it easy this weekend, relax and pamper yourself.  Just keep thinking of those extra special follies growing and developing nicely.  Its quality not quantity 
take care 
will be thinking of you Monday

Shamrock, good luck to you also on monday.  Other ladies will know better but think you can ask for 3 embies to be put back if you are over 38, but obviously have to be prepared for risk of triplets!  

welcome Plurps, sorry you are having a tough time, you will get lots of support here. 

Hi, to everyone else 

Sarah 
x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Morning ladies


Zora, i am sending you lots of sunshine wishes to help those follicles grow over the weekend  

I am in a slight panic this morning as i had a little bleeding last night and this morning and am due to start down regulating on monday, what is going on? could i be having another AF in which case do i have to start again? 

Will call Hammersmith to see what they suggest but would welcome any advise if any of you have been in the same position 

love reena


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Betty M,
Thanks for responding to my post, I feel much more re-assured.  I'm very dubious about the "professionals" involved as I've had bad experiences (not with ivf) in the past.
I was also wondering about the option to have 3 embies put back. Do you know anthing about this - as in what are the "excetional circumstances"?
Maybe some of the other ladies will know....

Try and find something nice to do on your day off other than just household chores.  If the weather is anything like down here, sunny, maybe try and get out for a little walk perhaps? Or have a long soak in the bath and read your fav mag.

By the way, are you in the west midlands? I'm often up that way myself.

Clairol x

Hello every one else.


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Zora, so sorry you are having a tough time but try to keep positive and look after yourself this weekend.  On my 2nd attempt I went ahead with just 3 follies and got two good grade embies put back in - concentrate on getting the ones you've got as strong as possible. Will be thinking of you on Monday.  

Shamrock, good luck to you for Monday too - slower growing follies can mean better quality eggs    Not sure about the 3 embies rule - I thought it was over 40 but I know they will do it if you ask hard enough.

Plurps, sorry you are having such a tough time but welcome to the thread - you'll get loads of support here.  I'm with Mr Trew and have found him to be very honest and supportive.  He will tell you what he thinks is best for you to do and won't just pursue another cycle if he doesn't think it has a chance of working - he's not into wasting your money or putting you through more mental exhaustion.  It's definitely worth having the conversation with him.

Clairol, sorry didn't want you to think that the short protocol was always best for older women - I actually had a fairly good response to the long protocol first time round - I was just turning 36 at the time.  For me it was just to try something different to get more eggs as I'd had two failed attempts on the long protocol - I did get a lot more eggs on the short protocol but still only had two good embies to put back in - the same as the previous two attempts!!  I also know girls much younger than me who've been put straight on the short protocol because of their symptoms  - the consultant will have put you on the one he thinks will best suit you.

Reena, hope you are OK and that the spotting is nothing to worry about - the drugs do mess up your hormones so all sorts of side effects can happen.  Hope Hammersmith could reassure you.

Hope all the Hammersmithers have a good weekend.

Love
Jayne xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your wishes. It's at times like this that I wish I was religious !!
Jayne- any news on the job front ? Sounds promising 
Sara-don't blame you for trying to get a break from IF. Are you now getting ready for your consultation ?
Reena- hope you got some answers from the nurses. Thanks for your message 
SalP- are you OK ?
Katie- thanks for you message. Enjoy the weekend. No work !!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Reena
That happened to me last week. Unexpecting bleeding 2 weeks after AF. I spoke to a Dr at HH who said if it is just spotting bleeding then you are ok to carry on to d/regging as planned, if it turns into full AF you will need to wait another 21 days (if long cycle, which I was) until you can start d/regging. He also said if it turned into AF count CD1 form the first day there was bleeding.
Good luck
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I cant believe it I have just lost a long post for the second time  .  I think I am going to need a stiff drink before I try again so until I do I hope you all had good weekends and good luck Zora and Shamrock for tomorrow.

Betty x


----------



## Plurps (Jan 12, 2006)

Katie
My review with the consultant is this Thursday...26th.  I am also booking myself in for a second opinion with Mr Trew at Hammersmith.  However, I have been hearing that the Lister is good for ladies of a certain age with high FSH - so am confused!!!

Rather stupid question but - since I was given the news last Tuesday and immediately stopped injecting, I have had awful cold/flu.  Presumably I still have it almost a week later because mentally I was low.....or is this also a result of suddenly stopping the drugs!!  Or have I just got a very bad cold.

Yours sniffing and sneezing

Plurps


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Zora/Shamrock, just a quickie to say I hope everything was OK with your scans today.

Sending you both lots of love   
Jayne xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Zora/Shamrock - like Jayne I hope everything went well for you both today.

Plurps - I sympathise with your cold - I have had one on and off since November.  There is a truly horrid one going round my office so maybe you just caught something like that also nothing like IVF to lowere your resistance mentally and physically. If your referral is booked I would just go for it - Mr Trew has a good reputation for being honest and straightforward. I don't know anything about the Lister so cant comment on them.

Katie - thanks for the tips - the first time I lost my post it was the cat's fault for stepping on the keyboard so cant blame technical error! I saw the miscarriage programme - it was centered on Professor Regan but Mr Rai was in it too - out of the two he seemed more sympathetic and she was very headmistressy.  They clearly know their stuff though.  Thankfully the programme wasn't too depressing as well.

Clairol - no I'm not in the W.Midlands I am in N. London. There is however some fancy car place in Dudley which apparently is the only place who can service DH's car!

Hello to everyone else too and i hope you all had good weekends.  

I have my ? suppressed scan tomorrow for the second time so heres hoping the cysts have gone. I've managed to get through 2 bottles of Buserilin already so I hope so - I have started to bleed too which I did my first cycle so I hope thats a good sign. 

Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for all your wishes. Back for another scan tomorrow. Things weren't great today only 2 out of the 4 follies are ready. 
Shamrock how did you get on ? 
Good luck Betty for tomorrow.What time are you in ?
Katie thanks for your message


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Zora - here's hoping another day does it for the other 2 follies.  I'm in at 7.40 - how about you?  Betty


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

In at 1000.


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Good luck with your scans Zora and Shamrock. I have been given the go-ahead to start Busserlin in spite of the bleeding so am waiting for hubby to come home to do the first injection. 


Betty, i too saw the programme on thurs, i have actually met Prof Regan and your opinion was totally correct, she knows her stuff, but i found her manner hard to deal with.

goodnight everyone

reena


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Betty, hope your scan went well this morning and your cysts have gone  

Zora, I know it's hard but keep positive - the follies can do some strange growth spurts and one of the two that are ready may hold that special egg that you need.  Hope 10 o'clock brought you good news hun. 

Reena, hope the first injection was OK - I always have to have someone else do it for me - just can't bring myself to stick a needle in.

Love to everyone else.
Jayne xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hi Ladies   Well what a busy bunch you've been!  Good luck with all the tx's, sending you lots and lots of     

Well I've just returned from my scan and it was amazing    started by seeing two little feet    However, it appears I have a very lazy baby, he/she was slumped over my bladder, tummy first! It looked like he/she was attempting a sleeping impression of superman!!!      After lots of poking and prodding he/she would not budge so I was sent for a 'brisk walk' and some very cold water... You'd like to think that this did the trick, but oh no!! The little tinker remained in the same place but temporary wriggled just enough for the sonographer to get the shot she needed.  

Needless to say the pictures are not textbook    I think the whole experience was like trying to interpret the shape of clouds     I'm hoping to get a better pics when I go next but if not, I'll post the ones I have and you can all have a guess at what you're looking at    

Anyway, I babbling on. To sum up, it was all good and baby is the right size, to the day for his/her EDD... which is a relief after all the problems  

Hope you ladies don't mind me posting here, just thought you'd be interested to know... am thinking of you all and sending oodles and oodles of   for more Hammersmith babies.

Hugs,

Cheery xx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had Mum and sisters come down to London last week so haven't really had that much tme to get online.... down the road in an internet cafe today and it's taken me about an hour to catch up on the thread!!!....

Zora... I am thinking of you today angel, it's a crap thing this IVF... will look out for your post tommorow, sending you my love

I had two cycts drained yesterday and thankfully the hospital rang last night and I got the go ahead to start my Puregon injections ... what a relief.... on to the next rollercoaster ride... in on Friday for my blood test.   Am feeling ok today alittle sore but nothing really painful, getting lots of water and rest....

Hello to all the new girls who have joined and sorry that this post isn't all that long, will hopefully be in touch over the next few days as it's just me and DH for the next few days.... Also rang DH work as to the extra 12 or so days we are going to have to stay and they said 'no worries take what time you need' and transferred more money into our account!!!, they really messed up with us over the last 3 years as we paid for 3 treatments due to their incorrect advise so they are throwing money at us left right and centre now

Anyway gotta go as my hour is running out.... lots of love to you all
Sal
xxxxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Well done Cheery, I am glad you had good news today, Sounds like you have a cheeky one in there haha, Thanks for posting it's always lovely to hear from you.

Zora Good luck today I am thinking of you, Fingers crossed  

Hope everyone else is well

I had my 12 week scan today, brought it forward from Thursday, all is well and bubs is doing fine we are so pleased and very relieved.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
XXxXX


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

SalP nice to hear from you. Great that your DH has managed to get the extra days. It's so difficult with this treatment not knowing what is happening when . It's good that you have had the cysts sorted out even though it has delayed you. Good luck with Fri scan
Cheery alwyas nice to hear from you. You must have been so relieved  today after all you have been through. Hope the rest of your pregnancy is trouble -free
Jayne you were  so right . There was a stragne follie spurt last night. I think it was all your prayers that did it. I  now have 4 v.good size follies and a good blood test. EC on Thursday   
So the roller coaster continues. I felt as if I'd won the lottery today and I've so far to go yet .
Good luck to everyone else on a cycle at the moment.
Thanks again everyone for all your positive vibes.
Katie is was a nice surprise to bump into you in the waiting room today


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Got on well with scan and bloods yesterday.  I have absolutely no veins at all and the one they keep using has some scar tissus/callus forming on it   Just hope it holds out till the end!  The follies are growing slowly but steadily and are all in the 11-13mm range and they need to be 15-17mm range they tell me.

Dr Alon Talmor (I think thats his surname) did my scan yesterday.  He is so nice and keeps apologising all the time for any delays.  My apt  for scan at 10.30am yesterday, didn't get seen till 11.45am!  They said yesterday was one of the busiest days they've had in a very long time there.  I wonder if its  all the post xmas/new year IVF'ers.........?

Just a Q for you Guys.  Do any of you know if they do more than 2 embie transfer at Hammersmith??  We were going to ask to see embryologist to enquire.  I think its a good option if your getting on age wise.  Best of luck to Zore and Jane and everyone else.  

Shamrock63


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thats great news Zora & Shamrock Well done


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello All,

I haven't been around for a while, I hope everyone is doing well?  I haven't been able go back and read everything, but just seen Wendy's note about having her 12 week scan and the last time I was on here, Wendy was telling us all she just got a BFP.  That just shows how long it's been.  Glad all is well Wendy  

The last time I was on here I was telling people about waiting for a HSG before my refferal was re-sent back to HH.  I finally got my HSG done last Thursday.  I've only been waiting since October to have it done.  

The results were positive.  I don't know if any one knows what this means, but they told me my left tube is unblocked and looks to be working but my other tube is still blocked and not working.  They said you only need one, but I didn't know how this made things better for me?  I have been told before that as long as one of my tubes was working, then it could just be the grabber that's not and IVF would work fine on me.  Does any one know if that's the case?

The good thing now is hopefully everyone from St Albans are now getting seen and everyone waiting for there referrals to be sent back to HH will be moving along a lot quicker.  

Hope to here from you all soon

Kelly x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Internet playing up at the moment so havent been able to get online for a while. 

Zora, so pleased that your follies made that final growth spurt and that you are all ready to go on thurs.  Thats really good news.  Its always good when there are ups on the rollercoaster experience!! Will have everything crossed that things continue to go positive for you     keep up the water and protein and get plenty of rest and relaxation.  

Shamrock, sounds like you wont be far behind. Good luck   .  

Sal, sorry that you had to have your cysts drained (isnt this similar to EC procedure?) but pleased that this now means you're ready for stimming.  Will be thinking of you on Friday

Betty, any news from your scan? 

Wendy and Cheery, great to hear from you both and that babbas and mums-to-be both doing well! 

Kelly, well done on your fight with bureaucracy, it seems to have paid off for you and other ladies.  Cant really help re the HSG as both my tubes are pretty blocked but maybe one of the other ladies can help.  Any news on when you might start IVF? 

Reena, good luck with your downregging

Jayne, any news on the job hunting?

Katie, good luck with the tests this week.  hope you have recovered from your work overtime

hello to everyone else, hope you all OK

Ive booked today to see one of the counsellors at HH on 3rd Feb  Finding things quite difficult at the moment, sometimes I think the time between treatments is just as hard as the IVF itself.  Just feel a bit all over the place and still quite tearful at times, even though its almost 3 months since BFN.  Hopefully it will help.  Am feeling positive about second opinion at lister but may have to postpone as HH taking forever to copy my notes ( and charging me 20p a photocopy plus £10 admin!!).  

Anyway, lots of luck to all our cyclers 

Sarah 
xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Great news Zora, please ignore my message to you - i was a dayl late in replying. Good luck for thurs.

Jayne, yes to be honest my husband does all the injections as i just am no good with needles, last night was ok but this morning was rather painful, not sure if my legs were not yet warmed up!

Sarah, i got charged the same when i asked for a photocopy of my notes and in the end i arranged to collect my file as it would have taken even longer to post it!

It's turned really cold so make sure that you are all wrapping up nice and warm.
well have good wednesday everyone and hope Zora and Shamrock, you both rest up in preparation for your EC

happy thoughts and best wishes    

reena


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Well - all but one of my cysts have gone - yippee - and the one that was left was small so we have the go ahead to start stimming on Thursday. Having looked back at my last cycles I think this means we are safe for EC on a day when DH does not have a huge meeting at work. So next acupuincture booked for Friday and no more H/smith visits till bloods next Monday. Phew. Anyway enough of me. 

Zora - congratulations on the follie growing and good luck for Thursday.

Shamrock - sounds like you are going along well too.  I had Dr Alon this morning too - you are right he is very nice.  Sorry you had to wait so long.  I tend to go at 7.30 as there is rarely a wait at all at that time but it means getting up way too early.

Wendy Woo - glad the 12 week scan went well. I remember with my DD that I felt i could just about breathe again and believe I  really was pregnant at that stage. 

Cheery - my top tip for the lounging babe when being scanned was to a eat a banana - cold water never worked with my DD.

Sal - glad the cyst drain went well - we will be stimming at the same time I think. Your work sound great - they clearly can't be British!

Sarah - the Access to Medical Records Act is a nightmare - once you are in that bureaucracy it takes ages. The £10 is statutory I'm afraid but I think they are being a bit grabby with the photocopying charge. One thing that I have tried at UCH which has worked is to get my GP to call to ask for copies of test results etc which they can get without the rigmarole.  You could also try your consultant direct - he can at least write a letter setting out the basics for the Lister. I've never tried the counsellors at HH would you recommend them?

Kelly - I cant help on HSGs either as when I had mine I was just told "fills and spills" which I think means ok both sides.  I had thought that IVF bypassed the problem of blocked tubes but clearly i have missed something.

Hello to Reena, Katie and Clairol and everyone else too hope your weeks are going well.

betty x


----------



## here&#039;s hoping (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear all, sorry I haven't checked in for a while.

I've been keeping up with all your posts and there's so much news going on.

I also saw that BBC programme about recurrent miscarriage. I think it's brilliant to be made into a primetime documentary so that people are more educated about the issue. I really identified for the long NHS waits for referrals and appointments and the overcrowded waiting rooms to find out what's next - and couples pinning their hopes on these precious appointments and wanting to be diagnosed - rather than being told "we just don't know what's going wrong". It was interesting to see Mr Rai - whom a few of you have met.

I have to say that I'm quite addicted to IVF TV programmes at the moment!

*Betty & Sal P* - great news about your cysts! All systems go!

*Wendy Woo/Cheery * - congrats on your pregnancies going so well. You're our heroes!

*Sarah * - hope you are feeling a little cheerier and that the HH counsellors helped.

*Shamrock * - I'm really not an expert, but I don't think Hammersmith would allow more than 2 embies to be transferred. I think it's got to do with the ****. Perhaps one of the other girls would know.

Hi to *Reena, Jayne, Kelly, Katie, Clairol, Zora, Giraffe,Plurps, Helen, Nicolah, Loujane, Nedney, Sophia, Racheal, Sho28.* Hope I haven't missed anyone!

I'm such an IVF newbie (due to start downregging for first cycle this weekend/early next week) - can I ask you what was the most unexpected thing about your first IVF cycle and how did your dh's cope?

Love and best wishes to all,
HH xx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

WOOOOHOOOO Zora blinkin great news girl, one day we're down the next we're up.... and so it continues it's a crazy, crazy thing.... SO glad you've got the news you deserve...will be thinking of you tomorrow

Hi Betty, yep think we are stimming about the same time, I started on Monday and have my first blood test on Friday, but will keep up to date on the thread to see when you and Zora are round and about xxx good luck with the Jabbing tomorrow 

Shamrock glad you too have nice healthy growing embies... keep em warm and watered till EC xx

Hope everyone else is fine, once again sorry for quick email but time is of the essence (£1 for half hour online in the hotel .... OUTRAGIOUS!!!)  

Lots of Love
Sal

PS.... if there is any chance of a little meeting in the next couple of weeks it would be lovely to see some of you for a chat x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Katie
Just saw your post, hope it's not too dreadful tomorrow, have a lovely cup a tea at 10 and get some sleep, only one day and then you can get some answers... chin up chicken 
Sal
x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Katie, good luck for tomorrow - just keep thinking that it might give you that elusive answer and that will get you through it all - know what you mean about blood tests - I hate them with a passion - will be thinking about you  

Zora, will have a glass of wine tonight to toast those clever little follies - Hope they come out easily tomorrow and start doing their thing straight away - the HH staff are lovely during the EC so keep relaxed as they will look after you.  

Sarah, so sorry you are still feeling down - know what you mean - if I have a bad day the tears start flowing - keep smiling and hopefully the counsellor will help you through it all.  Think I would have needed to see one if I hadn't got job hunting to take my mind off it.

Sal, hope the first stimming injection went well and will be thinking of you on Friday.  Your DH work sounds amazing.  Sending you lots of follie growing thoughts.

Wendy & Cheery, so glad both of your scans went well - keep us up to date with the progress.

Shamrock - not long now - keep rested, relaxed and watered up.

Hereshoping, good luck for the down regging at the weekend - you will really feel like you are on your way to baby making then.  I wasn't too surprised through out the IVF as had a friend who had just gone through it all and had given me the FULL low down - like Katie it was just the BFNs that came out of the blue.  DH coped well but I think sometimes felt a bit guilty as I was taking all the drugs/getting injected/having half of London's medical staff poke around my nether regions and it was a male factor problem.  I just made a point of letting him know that we were in it together and there would be plenty of time for pay back after we get the longed for BFP!! 

Reena, hope the injections are going well.
Betty, glad you have got rid of the cysts and good luck for that stimming stab tomorrow.
Kelly, glad to have you back & to hear that you are getting through the admin but sorry can't really help you on the HSG query either.

My news is that I accepted a job this morning and start on the 6th Feb.  Really happy as it's a great company and a good job but a bit sad too as the year off has gone so quickly and with no baby to show for the 3 goes at IVF - sometimes feel that if it didn't work when completely chilled and off work it's got no chance if I'm back on the hamster wheel - oh well needs must and our mortgage is a definite need.  Off to shop next week as new clothes are needed!

Love and hugs to everyone
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Katie just wanted to say GOOD LUCK with your test tomorrow hope it all goes well and enjoy your shopping, treat yourself to something lovely. You deserve it  

Zora GOOD LUCK with your egg collection, I will be thinking of you, Hope it all goes well and you get perfect eggs   

Happy Birthday to Cheery, Hope you had a wonderful day and got lot's of lovely pressies.

Hope that everyone else is well and everything is going well.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Betty Thanks for that information.  I think we'll have a word with an embryologist, as I certainly qualify for 3 embie transfer.  Last time my eggs were regarded as "good".  I know what you mean about the time of apts and yes it seems the earlier the better.  But I've got a 2.5hour each way trip to Hammersmith from deepest Herts!  This morning I was on the platform in train station catching the 7.03am for a 9.10 apt.  Anyway, its all over now, nearly 

I've got a date for e/c finally.  It'll be 7am Friday morning.  Because I've diabetes and need to fast from midnight the night before, they've agreed to do me first so I can take my insulin dosage before it hits the roof.  I actually got a bit of a shock this pm when they phoned to come in on Friday, eventhough I thought the day would never come!  

Best of luck to all you ladies and esp Zora for your e/c tomorrow.  I'm not sure if you've done it before, but I needed a GA last time (April 2005) as left ovary is much higher then right ovary.  It isn't too bad.  They usually ask you to lie down for about 40 mins after e/c and then send you home.  Dh has promised me a nice lunch when we're finished.  Joy!
Continued best of luck to all the Hammersmith ladies
Shamrock63


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi
Just a quickie to say good luck to the stimmers, you are doing so well, nearly there now.

I haven't been posting much as there isn't really anything to report from my end. I have stopped feeling sorry for myself, we booked a couple of long weekends away to break up Feb and March to make April come quicker.

Good luck everyone, thinking of you
Hleen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick post. Thanks for all your wishes. Hoping fo rthe best for tomorrow
Shamrock good luck for Friday


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Good evening ladies, 

Just wanted to wish Zora and Shamrock all the very best of luck for their EC.  Make sure you both get lots of pampering afterwards! Keeping everything crossed for you

Sal, not sure where you are staying but am happy to meet for a coffee at some point...

hello to all the other ladies, happy shopping Jayne, i did a bit of retail therapy last week which helped lift my spirits!!

almost to the weekend ladies 

love reena

ps injections going ok, a bit painful but not too bad


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Another quick post. Thanks Reena will pamper myself tomorrow.
Jayne -congratulations   Great you've found a suitable job. Well done. Last chance for daytime TV this week 
Katie-good luck for tomorrow . Mind over matter just think about the end result .make sure you treat yourself to something nice tomorrow. We are both fasting !!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Super speedy message to say good luck to Zora and Shamrock for their ECs and Katie for her test - cant stay as an open plan office doesnt really allow for board reading and posting!! Will do better tonight.
Betty x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning everyone
I know some of you have used the counselor at HH, would you mind PMing me any advice/experience of going to see them? My head is a bit of a mess at the mo but I'm not sure if it is the kind of thing that makes me 'eligible' to see a counselor, ie. I should probably just pull myself together and count my blessings.
Any advice would be great, thanks everyone
Good luck with EC girls
Helen


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Zora, hope everything went well this morning - look after yourself over the next couple of days.  Thanks for the job congrats - something to take my mind off IF for a while anyway.

Shamrock, good luck to you for Friday too - will be thinking about you and willing lots of eggs to be collected.  

Katie, don't blame you for cancelling tests - no point going through all that if not the right thing and no doubt they won't be cheap either.  Hope they come back with an answer soon (still going shopping?!!).

Off into town later as helping some friends do the business case for a new retail start-up and they are taking me to Cirque Du Soleil at the Albert Hall as thanks - get the chance to put on some heels which makes a change from the jeans and trainers combo of the last few weeks !

All the best to everyone else, especially the cyclers!

love
Jayne xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Zora hope your egg collection went well today and that you will soon be home and getting plenty of rest and pampering. 
Shamrock, good luck for Ec tomorow 
jayne, congratulations on the job, hope you enjoy yourself today 
Katie, sorry to hear that your test has been cancelled but best to be clear about it, hope your day has got better! 
Reena, hope the dr going ok and not too many side effects.  when is your scan? 

Helen, im sure you will be eligible for counselling if you are on HH books.  Ive managed to get myself an appointment with them for next week and Im not even sure at this stage if i will be going back to HH for my next treatment.  They didnt question me about it, I just said that i had had a number of treatments with the hospital, although nothing current.    I think IF affects us all in different ways and at different stages so the counselling service should be responsive to this.  Also i wouldnt worry about whether you think it is "serious" enough or not.  if you feel you might benefit from talking to someone then give it a try.  Counsellling should be based on you and how you are feeling at the moment, so dont think that you should have to pull yourself together, this whole experience is so stressful and im sure it can help to talk to someone , to help you get through it.    Anyway, i will let you know how i get on next week.  Good to hear that Katie has found it helpful.  

take care 
Sarah 
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46901.from1138289511/topicseen.html#msg596160


----------

